# My undiagnosed illness



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

I have not seen my doctor about this. I don't intend to. 

I have told no one about it until now. I know I have it. It is irreversible. Progressive. It has advanced to stage 4. 

I have knitter's projectus startitis. There is no treatment for it. Fortunately, there is no pain.

The family has been advised to treat me with kindness, understanding and tolerance as the WIP's grow daily around my knitting nest and I continue to bring home even more yarn.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

This is a very common complaint. I wonder if it is catching?


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

I think I have it too.


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

I know I have it.


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Very contagious!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Fortunately it isn't fatal and is know to prevent mental illness. It is however, habit forming and contagious. People with this illness are known to spend many hours looking at knitting patterns and yarn ignoring other responsibilities. There is no cure.


----------



## biker chick (Apr 28, 2011)

I just realized I have this same problem. My chair is surrounded with WIPs and yarn, hooks & needles. I am a great starter, see a new pattern and have to give it a try. I do finish an item eventually but love to start. Several dish cloths are in my to go bag, a couple afghans by my recliner and a hat by my other chair. Newly purchased yarn with my angry bird hat pattern waiting to be started.


----------



## grayknitter (Feb 9, 2012)

very fatal had to give my husband my credit card so i would stop buying yarn,trying to save for the house


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

I think its an epidemic.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

I would like to offer some medical advise for this illness, but the research has not come up with a cure, there is no patch, pill or vaccine yet. I too feel your pain, as I am in the early stages, I know how rapidly this disease progresses. I do have to admit, I think I caught it from those of you on this sight, as I never had it before..not blaming, just saying those pictures, links etc are causing this to become an epidemic.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Now I know what is the matter with me. I feel better just knowing I'm not alone.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

biker chick said:


> I just realized I have this same problem. My chair is surrounded with WIPs and yarn, hooks & needles. I am a great starter, see a new pattern and have to give it a try. I do finish an item eventually but love to start. Several dish cloths are in my to go bag, a couple afghans by my recliner and a hat by my other chair. Newly purchased yarn with my angry bird hat pattern waiting to be started.


This sounds exactly like me. I didn't think anyone else did this.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

I think stage one is when you just plan a lot of projects - like me!


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Amazing! I have the same thing. It's a virulent epidemic. Take heart, though. It may be intermittent. I have had periods of remission when I didn't touch needles and ignored the stash. I'm back in the throes of an exaccerbation just now!

BUT -- it's okay. Different moods, different project. Different venues, different project. Different deadlines, different project. Different goals, different projects. I bought a bunch of tote bags of varying kinds from the thrift store and keep a single WIP in each one.

I'm about to go spend 2 days with daughter, want her to see me working on HER sweater, so that's going traveling with me, and I made her a couple of dishcloths tonight -- still trying to hint she needs to get rid of her germ-laden single dish sponge! Yesterday's project was finishing up Pocket Bunny for grandson.

Particularly if you live alone and there's no one to complain, the condition is rather hopeless.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Should we notify the CDC?


----------



## TallGirl (Apr 15, 2012)

It's an epidemic it seems. I have it bad as I am giving away clothes to the thrift store to make room for my addiction as I am running out of places to store yarn.


----------



## netcst (Sep 26, 2011)

Part of the experimentat treatment is a kitchen drawer with local takeout menues with your favorite items highlighted so your family can order for you (and themselves) without much disruption to your creative processes.


----------



## netcst (Sep 26, 2011)

oops too fast on the buttons!


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> biker chick said:
> 
> 
> > I just realized I have this same problem. My chair is surrounded with WIPs and yarn, hooks & needles. I am a great starter, see a new pattern and have to give it a try. I do finish an item eventually but love to start. Several dish cloths are in my to go bag, a couple afghans by my recliner and a hat by my other chair. Newly purchased yarn with my angry bird hat pattern waiting to be started.
> ...


I am more relieved than amazed. I kind of thought most people (knitters) actually finished their projects before starting new ones. Nice to know that, like biker chick, I am completely normal for a person suffering from this condition. Phew


----------



## Dukesy (Dec 9, 2011)

I had to put down a WIP and move some others in order to get to my laptop to type this. I too am showing all the symptoms. It is so bad I sit up many nights knitting 'just one more row' which we all know is never just one.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes it's a very contagous illness that can strike at any age,as yet there is no known cure.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Kiwiannie, I am very glad there is no cure.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Welcome to the club. So many projects; so little time. And something new and wonderful catches our eye.....


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

I just checked their web site-CDC-small article on the condition and investigators are researching the incidence in the population, they think there is a link to LYS's, the internet and Craft stores. Make sure you use your antibacterial wash after you leave the LYS or Michaels!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Being critically ill with this my ownself... I've inquired about a hospice facility. I am having difficulty locating one that has sufficient space for current WIP's *AND* convenient location near LYS.... There may be a huge market for this type of establishment, as the Baby Boomers are fast approaching the most dangerous age bracket for the particulart strain that seems to strike those entering retirement... Maybe a group home with many Ott lights is the way to go.... Must see if pets are allowed...


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

We need an antiyarnial gel to rub on hands before going into yarn stores...


----------



## lilangel (Jan 17, 2012)

LOL. I think I may have some of these symptoms.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

The CDC would only tie it up in strands of red tape. It operates below the official radar. Beware of anyone with a bag that goes everywhere they go or many bags that pile up with WIPs. It is most often seen while sitting idly and fingers begin tapping and rolling and then out bust the needles some are circular others are vicious. Known to come in many colors, accompanied by many large bags of yarn. As stated it has been noted to cause lowered blood pressure, relief of anxiety, distraction from usually demanding activities. Vacations can actually exaccerbate symptoms, and occasionally are eclipsed into classes and cruises and particularly specialized traveling.
Caution this is a very expensively treated malady. Marlark Marge.

P. S. Friends often contribute to the problem by making request and family often feels need to demand items of their own.


----------



## KnittingGran (Nov 23, 2011)

It has spread to the U.K.!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Think I must have a natural immunity,I actually finish projects before I start a new.

But I can't stop buying yarn, do you think I'm in the early stages?


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

Here in New Zealand we have a different species. We have lots of wool but the wool wanders around on four legs. The wool is mostly the same colour. You do get variation in the colour but that is differet illness altogether. There are 80 million of these wandering around but they are well contained with fences and sheep dogs. Luckily I don't have one in my lounge but do have samples of their wool with Made In New Zealand Stamped all over it. At the moment I have samples in maroon brown and pink. 

I am very lucky in one aspect. I sleep well so don't have to count them to get to sleep. 
Rosenz


----------



## ChristineK (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh my goodness - you have passed it on to me. I will spread it to my daughters - they will be delighted.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

thank you Anne,i was beginning to worry about my symtoms,let me know if you find a cure....but no rush.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Kathie said:


> Fortunately it isn't fatal and is know to prevent mental illness. It is however, habit forming and contagious. People with this illness are known to spend many hours looking at knitting patterns and yarn ignoring other responsibilities. There is no cure.


Cure?? Who wants a cure when the illness is so enJOYable??
Knit on my friends...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DOROTHY69 (Mar 20, 2011)

As knitter, i think we all probably get this illness. and it never ever goes away....... good luck with your illness. hehe......


----------



## Crafty Mouse (Mar 22, 2012)

Must be a world wide epidemic, I have the same condition as you!! It's definitely infectious, so many people suffering from it. Hope they don't find a cure.


----------



## Katia (Nov 1, 2011)

I have it, too! Yarn and patterns tucked away everywhere~!
Projectus startus interruptus!


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Well at least collecting more and more knitting yarn has cured me of the ailment I had for some years -- bringing more and more fabrics (to sew up into "something") into the house! What do I mean "bringing into the house"? SMUGGLING into the house -- and why do we do that? Are we ashamed of what should be termed a natural, cosy, instinct?


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I have not seen my doctor about this. I don't intend to.
> 
> I have told no one about it until now. I know I have it. It is irreversible. Progressive. It has advanced to stage 4.
> 
> ...


 I have it too, I think I am in the advanced stage 3, I am so glad I am not the only sufferer, I say sufferer but in actual fact I am not suffering because as you say there is no pain, I to have a very supportive, understanding and caring family xx


----------



## Crafty Mouse (Mar 22, 2012)

Angela W said:


> Well at least collecting more and more knitting yarn has cured me of the ailment I had for some years -- bringing more and more fabrics (to sew up into "something") into the house! What do I mean "bringing into the house"? SMUGGLING into the house -- and why do we do that? Are we ashamed of what should be termed a natural, cosy, instinct?


I have a wool fairy that keeps bringing me wool and patterns, told her I dont need anything but she wont listen!!? Any one else have the same problem?


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

lol....this is too cute...yes i think i have it too..


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

Definitely a global epidemic in play ! And that wool fairy mentioned by Judy's Needles must have the same powers as Santa Claus because she works her magic in Oz too.


----------



## JillMay (Mar 26, 2012)

I think it has crossed the Atlantic already. It must be a pandemic.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Hookay, you have me hooked! I promised myself I would not spend 3 + hours on the computer with KP today.I need to get some housework done. I was just going to take a quick peek and maybe scan though, then get started on my chores. Tops 15 minutes. So, what is the very 1st post? My undiagnosed illness! With 3 follow-up pages of replies I had to read. Who wouldn't want to learn all they can about their disease? Unfortunately mine has complications. I also have KPitis. Between the two I am unable to live a normal life. I'm a pitiful, hopeless case.


----------



## Rdanek (Mar 22, 2012)

SO relieved this isn't fatal. My family and friends do think an asylum is in order though. Love that I'm not the only one with a nest! I do move WIPs to another hidden location when I get the "look". I usually end up frogging them. Tell my husband that's being frugal. Thank God he never looks in my stash room.


----------



## ECee (Mar 26, 2012)

It's definitely a pandemic. It's here in New Zealand at the bottom of the world - where does it go from here???? All those white fluffy things running around are to blame - they keep getting 'fleeced'.....


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I have it too,it is very contagious,but deadly.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm at Stage 4 also. Boy, my WIP's keep growing daily. I too didn't have it til I got on this site. Yeaaaaaaaa for KP. I love this site and all the ideas I get from it. Thank God there is no cure, or we all would be miserable.


----------



## Hendrika (Jan 23, 2011)

You gals have made me feel so much better. I now know that I truly am not alone! I too, start, stop, look for something new, start, stop, change venue, change my mind, smuggle and hoard. Ummmm why would anyone want a cure for that?


----------



## Schipperke (Nov 12, 2011)

It's very similar to a well known condition called OCD. (Obsessive Compulsive Disorder), but it is beneficial in that, generally, something is being created.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

It is definitely contageous. 
I have it only I have WIP's near everyone of my favorite places. If I sit in that place that is the WIP I work on. Sounds wierd but last night I was in front of the TV working on a little white sweater for my granddaughter when DH changed the channel to his favorite(he controls the "clicker"). I left that WIP and went upstairs and began to work on my top down sweater and listen to music. I also have dishcloths by my bed in case I would rather knit instead of read in bed. On the porch I have doll clothes and Hardanger. In the quiteness of the den I have a Norwegian sweater and Norwegian over the calf ski socks, all WIP's. We have the room since the children have left and I can use their bedrooms to store some of my knitting stash, add a chair and I have a quite space..


----------



## Schipperke (Nov 12, 2011)

It's a condition very akin to OCD, (Obsessive Compulsive Disorder). Luckily the main side effect is that something, generally very beautiful, is being created. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

I love all your comments, and thank goodness I am not alone either. My main thing right now is socks and sock yarn!!! Can't pass up a bargain, plus you never know when you might need it to insulate your house, or wrap up in the skeins to keep warm in case of power failure. But there is so many different yarns, and so many different uses for each and every one. Sure am enjoying this Knitting Paradise. I look forward to it every other day, sometimes wish it were every day. Lots of beautiful projects, ideas, and just some neat stuff. Thanks to all of you!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

It's pandemic


----------



## Rosy B (Mar 16, 2012)

I have it too. I thought I could handle it. At first it was just one or two, then I kept finding more and more lovely patterns and the need took hold - I kept telling myself I can stop this any time I like. I was just kidding myself. I'm glad I found this support group and know that I am not alone with this affliction. But remember - "Old knitters don't die - they just go yarn and yarn forever"


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Dukesy said:


> I had to put down a WIP and move some others in order to get to my laptop to type this. I too am showing all the symptoms. It is so bad I sit up many nights knitting 'just one more row' which we all know is never just one.


It's just like drink for an alcoholic, "one is never enough". One good thing about thiis disease though: the patient seldom wanders off. Can nearly always be found in his/her favorite chair with a happy, contented smile on his/her face. 
On the rare occasion the patient does wander caregivers know patient will soon be back.

And it is not only friends and family who love and care for patient. Michael's, JoAnn's, Hobby Lobby and many others regularly remind patient how much they care. Patient is uplifted and spurred on by all this concern.

Truly it is a wonderful world.


----------



## Gail9 (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes and you find it harder to control the more you knit.I find it is a mixed hurt and blessing. Can be controlled but can not be totally eliminated . Because you can pass this to others. :lol:


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

Dr. Oz should be notified immediately!


----------



## Mary Ellen Silver (Sep 29, 2011)

I think we all have this condition, which we were born with a tendency toward acquiring. It is very comforting to know we are not alone in this. Our families should realize this and be more tolerant of it. After all, THEY are the ones who usually profit from our projects. (We do finish a few!) I appreciate so much the fact that I can always find comfort and understanding right here!


----------



## Cindylynn (Nov 25, 2011)

Got it too! So what do we do now that we've come out of the closet? Form a support group?? Oh wait! That's what this is, isn't it! Lol!


----------



## steff (Apr 12, 2011)

Someone should do a study on this disease. We could have conferences and all attend. It is known to spread as I have the knitting and quilting/sewing variant in addition to the knitting/crocheting variant. I know there is no cure but I will persevere!


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I think that syndrome is lifelong and probably contagious.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

I, personally, have joined KA (Knitters Anonymous). A wonderful support group. All the members have the disease and we do support each other. We know we will never be cured, but we learn to control the symptoms, and we share our feelings, and our thoughts. And we call our "buddy" whenever those strong urges appear, and he (she) will talk us through the tough times.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

This support group is here for you. My name is Paula and I am a knitaholic.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Knitter forever said:


> I have it too,it is very contagious,but deadly.


Ah, but not so! To date, there are no documemted cases of anyone dying from this condition.

This is a rumor started.perhaps because of the sweet, contented expressionon the faces of some patients (indeed, found even on faces which sometimes wore stern, solemn expressions and were often heard to mutter, "Don't bother me, kid, I'm counting") who looked so peaceful the local morticians began to bring drawing pads and pastel chalks with them when visiting patients in hopes of capturing those peaceful expresions on paper.

One cannot blame them. Though some might consider the actions of said morticians a bit unethical and even a trifle smarmy they meant well and only hoped to make their clients who really were dead look as though they were entering heaven and were as hapy about it as that knitter who had just started her 17th unfinished shawl because she was trying out a new set of Addis provided by a loved one who stopped by to visit a patient who was definately slipping into stage 4.

So, do not despair, those of you afflicted with this disease. It is not terminal. Do not waste your time trying to draw up wills, make lists of who gets great grandma's pressure cooker (the one which blew up at the Oktoberfest and shot sauerkraut over the ceiling, making everyone run for cover because they thought the war had starterd all over again). No one wants it anyway.

No, sit back and smile. You have better things to do now that tose who love you fully understand the seriousness of the situation.You've got it made!


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

I think its a worldwide problem because I have it too....


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Anna3703 said:


> I, personally, have joined KA (Knitters Anonymous). A wonderful support group. All the members have the disease and we do support each other. We know we will never be cured, but we learn to control the symptoms, and we share our feelings, and our thoughts. And we call our "buddy" whenever those strong urges appear, and he (she) will talk us through the tough times.


And don't forget to call upon your Higher Power when you need divine help. You need only make your need known to the KP forum and the answers to your innermost problems will be there.


----------



## eilenablue (Feb 15, 2012)

ozgal said:


> Definitely a global epidemic in play ! And that wool fairy mentioned by Judy's Needles must have the same powers as Santa Claus because she works her magic in Oz too.


Definitely spreading fast here in Australia. It's already reached rural Victoria where I live. Tasmania may be safe, although the epidemic appears to be heading south. Haven't seen anyone from Tasmania comment on the epidemic there! :?: :?:


----------



## Suzinky (Jan 31, 2011)

I know I have it. One afghan to finish, two sweaters to put together, just made a cute collar for one of my granddogs, now I have to sew on the flowers, one black sheep toy to sew together and stuff; probably need some kind of intervention---  

New yarn that "I have to have" is stacking up, oh my, it is getting critical around here--love it!


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

I am a long time sufferer of it. To heal a little bit, once in a while I opt for a Middle Ages treatment. Not an anema but a purge of the stash. All small balls go to a pre=retirement container until I make a blanket or refrigerator hats or charity goodies. I also check all the UFO haging in lovely bags (an another addiction) on all the door handles. Actually are put out of circulation. The yarn is sent to the stash until the next project comes along. Last weekend I did this to 6 bags. I call that reorganizing my studio - I usually do it when I have a dry creative down.


----------



## dsimp4 (Nov 24, 2011)

I Love it, LOL! Now I can tell my kids that I have a terminal condition, and see how long the sympathy runs. Want to guess, I'd say 2 days from my oldest 2, and no telling with my youngest. LOL.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my, we certainly shouldn't notify CDC. They might try to find a cure, or have us all taking some pill or another to make us forget...and heaven knows I have enough trouble remembering things as it is.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> It is definitely contageous.
> I have it only I have WIP's near everyone of my favorite places. If I sit in that place that is the WIP I work on. Sounds wierd but last night I was in front of the TV working on a little white sweater for my granddaughter when DH changed the channel to his favorite(he controls the "clicker"). I left that WIP and went upstairs and began to work on my top down sweater and listen to music. I also have dishcloths by my bed in case I would rather knit instead of read in bed. On the porch I have doll clothes and Hardanger. In the quiteness of the den I have a Norwegian sweater and Norwegian over the calf ski socks, all WIP's. We have the room since the children have left and I can use their bedrooms to store some of my knitting stash, add a chair and I have a quite space..


With alcoholics it's bottles stashed secretly all over the house, hidden from view.

I see you are quite open about your affliction/. And that's good, girl. You must first admit that you are powerless over this disease, then get it out in the open so that there are mo more secrets! Oh, you are coming right along. You have the makings of a squad leader!


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

I have it. First thing in the morning I wake up thinking what might be on the forum this am. Obsession. I caught it here but I think I was predisposed to this illness. It has been laying dormant for years. I learned to knit about 5 or 6 years old but only had a few "benders" until I joined this forum. Now it is full blown. I am so happy with this addiction. Many WIP, much yarn, plenty of time and a new family of knitters. I am truly in heaven on earth. Love you all.


----------



## 2xnonna (Mar 11, 2012)

I have to agree...very contagious!


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

I also have it.


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

I think I am in stage 7. It wasn't enough to have all of my own projects and yarn. I decided to teach classes.. now I have to make sure I have new projects for my students. I hve 2 classes at this time and planning on adding 1 or 2 more in the fall. After I started the classes, I decided to start a charity, making hats for locals. Babies at the hospiital, then chemo hats and hats scarves and gloves for Cps and JFS. Well then I started giving to Nationwide Children's Hospital in Columbus Ohio. It has been hats and toys. I always have enought students to help make all of these.. I have a website, http:www.HuginHats.com. and a group on yahoo.

I wonder if our hair will turn to yarn as this progresses?


----------



## Merrywitch (Feb 20, 2012)

This is not an epidemic - more than that: its pandemic, in other words UNIVERSAL. Thankfully we have Knitting Paradise to talk about our symptoms - otherwise we would just keep the secret to ourselves , as no "normal" people would understand !!


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

I live in NSW Australia and can report that the epidemic is here.. I did live in Brisbane, Qld for a while and owing to the weather being much warmer there my symptons went into remission. Now that we are back in NSW it has really flared up, I think retiring has made it worse. I have Qld friends who can't stop buying yarn and then send it to me in an effort to feed my addiction. As for Tasmania comparatively speaking it is colder so this disease would be rampant there as it is exacerbated by cold weather.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

tricotmonique said:


> I am a long time sufferer of it. To heal a little bit, once in a while I opt for a Middle Ages treatment. Not an anema but a purge of the stash. All small balls go to a pre=retirement container until I make a blanket or refrigerator hats or charity goodies. I also check all the UFO haging in lovely bags (an another addiction) on all the door handles. Actually are put out of circulation. The yarn is sent to the stash until the next project comes along. Last weekend I did this to 6 bags. I call that reorganizing my studio - I usually do it when I have a dry creative down.


Yes, this is an old story. But, dear heart, you will relapse. We all do. And when you do, don't beat yourself up over it. It is your condition and instead of fighting it, embrace it. It rerally is easier for everyone if you do.


----------



## doris busley (Jan 7, 2012)

so thats what its called i told my husband that i had got somthing wrong with me and he just said to go see the dr but when i told him that the dr would not be able to help me he got quiet worried but when i told him my symptons he told me not to worry as he didnt think it was to contagus to him anyway lol just like a man thinks of them self first hey ho such is life by the way thank you for putting a name to this problem for all us knitting mad people through out the none world xx


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I think I have a couple side effects as well. Stash infection and collectomaniac. The first, I seem to not be able to pass by a beautiful pile of yarn without having to bring it home. The second not as bad as the first, but much more expensive, is needing to collect needles, patterns, notions, totes etc.
Maybe some day this will all be put into a new wing of a medical museum.


----------



## vlccoeb55 (Dec 19, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I have not seen my doctor about this. I don't intend to.
> 
> I have told no one about it until now. I know I have it. It is irreversible. Progressive. It has advanced to stage 4.
> 
> ...


Oh is that what it is called!!


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

I've had it since I was a child and my mother had it too!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you for diagnosing on illness! I'm sitting here just smiling and nodding thinking about all that yarn stored in my spare bedroom, along with the needles and books of patterns, the afghan in the basket, the socks in one WIP bag, the sweater just about finished on the couch, the sock yarn afghan in the basket, and on and on. I love my illness!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you for diagnosing my illness! I'm sitting here just smiling and nodding thinking about all that yarn stored in my spare bedroom, along with the needles and books of patterns, the afghan in the basket, the socks in one WIP bag, the sweater just about finished on the couch, the sock yarn afghan in the basket, and on and on. I love my illness!


----------



## Janet2014 (Oct 17, 2011)

Truthfully, I do believe that it is spread by KP and it has reached Canada. Now, I know I have to go to-day and buy pretty bags to store all these WIPs. Of course the best place for bags is my loca LYS a mere 10 minute drive. I need yarn for bears whose eyes and noses I ordered yesterday on the internet and what about yarn for a little summer sweater for myself. Oh the joy of this disease!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MaryMargaret said:


> Should we notify the CDC?


Oh, please not the CDC. They will want to vaccinate us and make us outlaws.


----------



## VeronicaK2P2 (Jan 31, 2011)

Here is one of my many triggers:

"Send e-mail notification when I receive a new reply in a topic"

Keeps me checking, checking, checking........


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

I, too, am afflicted. I also have a complication of sockitis for which they can do nothing. While I have no pain I am weak and have difficulty operating things like the vacuum cleaner and the stove. I am happy to have found this support group.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Kathie said:


> Fortunately it isn't fatal and is know to prevent mental illness. It is however, habit forming and contagious. People with this illness are known to spend many hours looking at knitting patterns and yarn ignoring other responsibilities. There is no cure.


What other responsibilities.... four teenagers.... two dogs..... a husband..... yard work..... four bathrooms that need cleaning..... if I ignore them long enough, won't they take care of themselves? Uh, oh, maybe I should get off this site and go get the teens up for school.... but just ONE more post..........


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

No, I don't want to be cured. Just "suffer" in the lovely rhythmic silence of my needles clicking away and I begin yet another project!


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

It is definitely a behavior for insomniacs too as day hours are not enough.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> I have not seen my doctor about this. I don't intend to.
> 
> I have told no one about it until now. I know I have it. It is irreversible. Progressive. It has advanced to stage 4.
> 
> ...


Your family is enabling this behavior to continue. They should arrange for a professional confrontation, perhaps by a master knitter who specializes in this disorder.


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

This is spread by a cyberspace virus to all who love to look on line for patterns, yarn, needles and other people suffering with the same disease. I am in stage 4 now and NOT in REMISSION :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: When my 8 year old granddaughter was here two weekends ago we looked at patterns on line and she picked out a skirt and sweater that she wants to wear on the first day of school next fall!!!!! MY KIND OF GIRL. So yesterday I went shopping for the yarn in the colors she chose and now it is waiting for my needles! 

Have a great day and give in to the illness!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Uh Oh....


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

One has to be wary when teaching someone else to knit. This disease is a 'silent spreader'...highly contagious, and infects without any symptoms. You never know you have it until you are in the advanced stages of the disease. That's when the symptoms begin to be prominent.

1. insatiable urge to buy yarn
2. multiple sets of needles, all infested with WIP's
3. isolation from family and friends for hours on end
4. hiding yarn in the most unlikely places

These are the main symptoms and when you reach this stage, it is totally incurable. I have been living with my
secret for almost 40 years.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

biker chick said:


> I just realized I have this same problem. My chair is surrounded with WIPs and yarn, hooks & needles. I am a great starter, see a new pattern and have to give it a try. I do finish an item eventually but love to start. Several dish cloths are in my to go bag, a couple afghans by my recliner and a hat by my other chair. Newly purchased yarn with my angry bird hat pattern waiting to be started.


Whenever I see an ad for a job which lists "self-starter" as a requirement, I know I'm qualified. Good thing they never say "self-finisher".


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am suffering with this also, I had purchased a cubed bookcase type storage unit, bought the cute colorful storage bins to put in 4 of the 9 cubes.. decided to add 2 more bins for the yarn.. (don't have that many knitting books as yet) now this is all full. I should be sad that my son is moving out and I am going to miss him oh so much, but can't help thinking how I can keep his cubecase also.. and when he leaves I will have a closet to store more totes... I can also put one of the cube cases on a wall near my chair, that way my WIP's will have a nice home and my room mate won't realize how many projects I have started and work on at various times. I don't want treatment for my illness, I will suffer through with knowledge I have many brothers and sisters that have this same problem. Hang in there friends we will enjoy this illness together!!!


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

LOL


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

highly contagious and no cure, but at least I will go happy.


----------



## Merrywitch (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh good - I thought it was a different disease not being strong enough to use the vacuum cleaner. I also have this need to hide my 'extra' wool from anyone else - I suppose it's a bit like alcoholics hiding their empty bottles anywhere but in the trash bin, it must be something to do with shame, perhaps ?


----------



## KyKnitter (Jan 3, 2012)

The prgression can be slowed by being quarantined from other knitters but is is highly contagious.


----------



## nanny26k (Jan 22, 2012)

It is such a relief to have a name for my condition!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow! I have that 'affliction'...in excess! The crochet WIP's and stashes of yarn...with more always ON SALE...and...I'm an artist so my space also holds endless supplies. Brushes, tubes of paints, and all the stuff that goes with them...growing and thriving. Take a good look at all we gather. Yarn, paint, all of it! We're surrounding ourselves with beautiful colors! We're blessed!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Kathie said:
> 
> 
> > Fortunately it isn't fatal and is know to prevent mental illness. It is however, habit forming and contagious. People with this illness are known to spend many hours looking at knitting patterns and yarn ignoring other responsibilities. There is no cure.
> ...


LOL - yes, then there is the problem of the addiction of this site.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

it's reached epidemic proportions!


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't want to be cured!!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I have not seen my doctor about this. I don't intend to.
> 
> I have told no one about it until now. I know I have it. It is irreversible. Progressive. It has advanced to stage 4.
> 
> ...


DO NOT DESPAIR. THERE IS TREATMENT. It is called perseverance. It is somewhat painful because it requires not looking at pictures of projects for three days. Along with that awful treatment is the prohibition from knitting/looking at patterns or projects or shopping/"just looking" for yarn or any other supplies during that same time period. :shock: 
On the AFTERNOON of the FOURTH DAY, approach the oldest project with extreme care. Pick it up. Caress it. Spend as much time as required with it, but DO NOT KNIT!  
On the FIFTH DAY, BEGIN TO KNIT THE OLDEST PROJECT.
DO NOT LOOK AT ANY OTHER PROJECT. DO NOT GO ON THE INTERNET AND SEEK PATTERNS. DO NOT LEAVE THE HOUSE TO RUN ERRANDS THAT MAY TAKE YOU WITHIN 1000 MILES OF ANY PLACE WHERE KNITTING SUPPLIES MAY BE SEEN OR PURCHASED. NO OTHER PROJECT MAY BE OBSERVED OR TOUCHED. :x 
The following days are a repeat of the fifth. Work on this project only until it is actually COMPLETE.
WARNING: FAMILY OR SIGNIFICANT OTHER MAY BE REQUIRED TO INTERVENE TO KEEP OFF-LIMITS WIP's OUT OF YOUR HANDS. :-o
***Disclaimer: The Originators of this cure do not make any claims for its efficacy. The FDA has not ruled on this method nor have any studies proven its success or failure as a cure for knitter's projectus startitis.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> Ann DeGray said:
> 
> 
> > I have not seen my doctor about this. I don't intend to.
> ...


But I AM a master knitter and if I haven't specialized in this disorder I don't know who can! DH smiles when I talk about it, continues to drive me to JoAnn's, Michael's and Hobby Lobby, stays in the car and reads while I shop, watches me stagger out of Michael's with 3 full shopping bags, carries them into the house and sets them by my knitting chair, asks what I'm knitting now and later asks if I'd like something from the kitchen......I'm not just a master knitter, I'm master of my knitting world and specializing the hell out of it!


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

My bones will bleach in the sun!


----------



## ssemoulton (Oct 21, 2011)

what does WIP's mean, this is cute


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

I love your term "knitting nest" That is exactly what I have around my chair. I am surrounded by knitting magazines, books, patterns, yarn to swatch, all my needles and tools, three projects, all right to hand and a lovely, happy nest.


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

I am trying to figure out when it first started. My mother wanted me to learn to crochet, I only did the long long chain at the age of 9. Then I was fine until a friend of mine was a crocheter, I think that is when it happened. I taught myself to crochet, bought yarn and more yarn. Then I went into remission for about 25 yrs. Then I was out shopping with my daughter(who I passed the disease on to) and found Knitting looms. Then it really got bad.... There are totes full of yarn that I purchased and yarn that is donated for my charity work. I have sooooooooooo many looms now. Be careful, I believe that looms carry a strong strain of the virus. I have been cleaning out my storage room and getting rid of a lot of junk to make room for more yarn.........I live in a 1 bedroom apt....


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

I am sure Dr. Phil could set some peramiters for us
and warnings. If we start putting toothpaste on our
knitting needles we have clearly gone around the bend.
I love starting my day with this forum. Love you all!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> Ann DeGray said:
> 
> 
> > I have not seen my doctor about this. I don't intend to.
> ...


OH, What cruelty! The agony! Was this writer perhaps employed by the Germans in WW11, the big one? I have heard of such torture but never believed . Just reading of this treatment sent me into shock. Caused fear and trembling so severe I dropped my knitting needles and fell, head first onto the floor. Fortunately my fall was broken by 2 1/2 feet of WIPs but I couldda put an eye out by a stray loaded circular.

My DH calmed me down and advised me to reconsider suing. However, the prospect of a large settlement and the amount of yarn I could purchase if I look for really good deals has not completely driven the thought from my mind. So you'd better be careful who you approach with your radical ideas, lady!


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

WIP=Work In Progress...Based on the numerous afflicted (self soooooo included) I think it's time to invest in stocks for wrist braces ....... this trend could make me a millionaire $$$$$$$


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

You people are hilarious! I think it's an addiction. Isn't there a 12 step program for knitters?


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

ssemoulton said:


> what does WIP's mean, this is cute


Works in Progress. You must be new here. But remember what happened to Pinochio when he went off to be with those bad boys who turned into donkeys?

Well, this forum is kinda like that but we like it here. And soon, my dear, you will be one of us! Very few escape.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Sherry1 said:


> I, too, am afflicted. I also have a complication of sockitis for which they can do nothing. While I have no pain I am weak and have difficulty operating things like the vacuum cleaner and the stove. I am happy to have found this support group.


Practically ROFL and I'm at work waiting for the bosses to make up their minds and give me the work!
Lord, have mercy!


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

What a HOOT! Every last one of you. The "post of origin" was grand and all the responses made for the brightest Monday I can ever recall.

Now back to my knitting.....!
CharleneM


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Karen M1 said:


> I am trying to figure out when it first started. My mother wanted me to learn to crochet, I only did the long long chain at the age of 9. Then I was fine until a friend of mine was a crocheter, I think that is when it happened. I taught myself to crochet, bought yarn and more yarn. Then I went into remission for about 25 yrs. Then I was out shopping with my daughter(who I passed the disease on to) and found Knitting looms. Then it really got bad.... There are totes full of yarn that I purchased and yarn that is donated for my charity work. I have sooooooooooo many looms now. Be careful, I believe that looms carry a strong strain of the virus. I have been cleaning out my storage room and getting rid of a lot of junk to make room for more yarn.........I live in a 1 bedroom apt....


Oh yeah, you've got it. We all started small. We didn't know......


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> This is a very common complaint. I wonder if it is catching?


YES! It's catching! I caught it on KP!

Virginia


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I keep getting reminded of it when hubby says he can't get past my chair to the window to open the blinds to let in the sunlight or to open the window to let in fresh air. He then just laughs and says "You do it".


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

OMG, someone PLEASE call the CDC. We have a major outbreak!!!!


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I have a fairly efficient cure....well, not cure, but mild remedy for the symptoms. It's called WOYSO. (work on your stash only) and a fortifying pill called NNP (no new projects). It takes lots of will power to keep taking these two pills, but I find they work, especially if you stay home and also avoid looking at tempting websites.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I feel your pain and discomfort!!!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

past said:


> I keep getting reminded of it when hubby says he can't get past my chair to the window to open the blinds to let in the sunlight or to open the window to let in fresh air. He then just laughs and says "You do it".


And how about when YOU try to get out of your chair and you can't because of the yarn wrapped around your ankle and you DH laughs as you try to get away? The yarn doesn't just "call to us" it traps us! We are captive!


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Yep..I think there is an epidemic...and really I don't want a cure!!! GG


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> Dsynr said:
> 
> 
> > Ann DeGray said:
> ...


I actually threw up when I read this horror. Just the IDEA of attempting even ONE of these torturous cures made me feverish, chilled and tremble. Then I read on and got violently ill. For SHAME even suggesting this radical treatment for sufferers in stage 4 or even 3! It may just KILL us. Obviously, she has no medical background to base this hazardous cure on. DON'T listen... for your own health! I have to go lie down now.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

It is contagious I also have it.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Sherry1 said:


> I, too, am afflicted. I also have a complication of sockitis for which they can do nothing. While I have no pain I am weak and have difficulty operating things like the vacuum cleaner and the stove. I am happy to have found this support group.


 This illness is at least as likely as not the reason I have not been able to progress in my cooking skill beyond my limited repertoire. It also probably explains why I have subverted my braid elastics/paper clips/safety pins/ bits of yarn and thread to stitch markers, etc., and why I spent hours winding some weaving yarns into balls so I could knit/crochet with it. What a releif to know what is wrong with me at last! :XD:


----------



## Remy2011 (Oct 21, 2011)

I read this with great sadness.. while knowing it is a light hearted comment...did anybody think about the people who are stage 4 in real life and would dearly like to swap for a little knitting disease.


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

The thing is, we all have it. There are so many exciting patterns out there and so much gorgeous yarn, it is hard not to get caught up in it all. I was going through my stash last night and trying to organize. I vowed not to get any more yarn or patterns. Let's see how long that lasts. It is a harmless illness. A friend passed away last year and her husband graciously allowed the knitting group to help themselves to her yarn, needles, books and unfinished projects. It gave us all a little bit of her to remember. Look at it that way. It can all be passed on to your friends and will not go to waste. Just sit back and enjoy.


----------



## ssemoulton (Oct 21, 2011)

yes, you are right, I am new and loving this sight, not only is it educational but fun. Makes my day and I look forward to it.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

If you are afflicted, remember those around you. An unmentioned danger is the chance of innocent people being impaled on knitting needles that have slipped down between the cushions or elsewhere. Protect those you love!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Ann DeGray said:
> 
> 
> > Dsynr said:
> ...


IN MY OWN DEFENSE: I did not recommend, suggest, or in any other manner attempt to induce ANYONE IN HIS/HER RIGHT MIND to attempt this so-called "cure". I only wished to share what is out there for the benefit of any of my KP family who may wish to take advantage of it.
Personally, I recommend sitting down and knitting feverishly any time the urge comes over anyone to try this or any other cure.
So there!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I figured since I'm in the last stages of the disease, I might as well do as I wish and go buy MORE yarn! I have, at last count, 10 projects going and I love them all!


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

To Ann in Omaha.... Tornados are in your area. Protect
all WIP's, stash and needles. I don't want to see any
UFO's flying to Florida.LOL


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

This sounds very contagious, as I have the same symptoms .


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > Ann DeGray said:
> ...


OK, now I can stop the petition to have you removed from the site. lol. I am just glad to know I am not the only one... that's why I love this site. Going to do some knitting now.....


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

So glad to at last learn what my illness is. Living alone with my cat (Annie) and my dog (SuzyQ) to keep me company, I sitting and enjoy knitting on my projects more than anything else.
Then when I drop a ball of yarn its a race to see who get to the ball first, Annie,SuzyQ or me. If someone saw us dashing for the ball of yarn , they would think we were nuts. But it sure if wonderful to have two darlng pets to love.


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

So this disease is terminal? LOL Maybe it should be called a 'Disorder' so those who have it can at least see the light at the end of the tunnel, or, in this case, the flooring beneath the WIP's or the bottoms of the storrage bins, etc. You have to give yourself and others some sort of hope. Now, I'm not sure just what kind of hope they'd be searching after. (Better control or completing more projects before starting up something new, you know, the usual.) Quite possibly the afflicted just want more unfinished projects. Then in that case, it's a mental disorder and there is no hope! =;^P Thank you for starting my week off with a laugh. P.S. Does this disease have a specific name like 'WIP-itis' or something with more of a Latin (as in the dead language, Latin) overtone? I see the beginnings of a contest - Let's Name The Disease! - contest. Heh, heh, heh


----------



## yarnboi (Nov 14, 2011)

Now thats funny and guess what I have It too


----------



## RitaCarola (Apr 18, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I have not seen my doctor about this. I don't intend to.
> 
> I have told no one about it until now. I know I have it. It is irreversible. Progressive. It has advanced to stage 4.
> 
> ...


OMG! Finally a diagnosis! I too have this disease... It's so nice to know that I'm not the only one and that there is a name for it...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

NO!!!!!! Edith M


MaryMargaret said:


> Should we notify the CDC?


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

I heard this can be transmitted electronically from a place we visit called Knitting Paradise. Have all of you been there? LOL!!!


----------



## La Bergere (Feb 15, 2012)

I've been trying to resort to the perseverance technique for a while now. It's tough, and I do have the occasional relapse, but I'm holding out... Nice to know we're all suffering together!


----------



## Tgene (Feb 16, 2012)

One of those ugly diseases we try not to speak of in public. : )


----------



## lulusmommie (May 30, 2011)

Get in line!


----------



## ducksalad (Aug 16, 2011)

Me too. I am surrounded by yarn and several projects on the couch. I thought others had their work in better order. I'm surrounded by my and switch from moment to moment.


----------



## yarnslut (Aug 9, 2011)

OMG - how nice it is to know I have soooo much company. This doesn't go away - it just gets worse. The big problem is my husband (what else is new???) He thinks this is unique in our household. Ha Ha Ha, sir. But to try to alleviate this "problem", I buy only yarn that I love and knit little projects (instant gratification). Listen, peole our vices could be worse. Enjoy what you're doing, I certainly do.


----------



## cdbees (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank God there is this support group for this disease!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

More contagious than swine flu and the treatment is very expensive!


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Does it shoow?? any knit of rash or irratic behaviou that makes it obvious to other people?


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

I've got it too. OMGosh!! What do we do?


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I know I have this also. My DH actually calls my knitting area my "nest." Bless our hearts.


----------



## 2sticksofwood (Oct 2, 2011)

I too am afflicted with this condition and to keep me out of the divorce court I take 2 6week sections of each year to finishing WIPs. Like MaryMargaret I have them in individual bags...so twice a year I go thru my bags and either fall in love with the project all over again or have a " What-was-I-Thinking" moment and tear the thing out and start another project with the yarn. Either way my DH sees that I am finishing something and so doesn't care if I start 14 more inbetween my finishing periods ( besides I need the needles,the stitch markers,the tape measure,etc,etc,etc that are in each bag with the project to start a new one)


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I have not seen my doctor about this. I don't intend to.
> 
> I have told no one about it until now. I know I have it. It is irreversible. Progressive. It has advanced to stage 4.
> 
> ...


I have been suffering from this disease for decades. In the advanced stages you become delusional and paranoid because you think you can accomplish more than you can. You are known to make strange groaning sounds and cry out "what, what, what, why, I am following the instructions." It causes you to shun certain people, those who do not understand things associated with sharp, pointy, metal sticks and yarn. You are constantly late because you 'just need a few more seconds to finish this row', which extends to almost half an hour. And at the height of the disease you are want to shower unsuspecting people with knitted articles that they really do not appreciate.

It is an old disease, I believe people have been suffering from it for hundreds of years, maybe thousands, and it appears to affect more women than men. Funny about that because in the olden days it was the men, especially fishermen, who seemed to suffer from it, or so I have been told.

But take heart, I know many on KP suffer from it also and I am sure they will send you the name of their favourite 'medicine'. I do not prefer chocolate because it tends to make the fingers brown and sticky, and this can transfer onto the yarn you are using. I find a medicinal glass of St Remys in warm milk is great, but I do not recommend this when knitting an Orenburg shawl. I do not know why or how but the milk somehow causes the stitches to jumble and the knitting chart to fog and become unreadable. The remedy for this, of course, is another glass of St Remys.


----------



## jeanie_girluk (Feb 11, 2012)

oh my goodness, i think i have it to


----------



## Ivy3501 (Mar 18, 2012)

I watch a lot of old movies and have noticed that there is VERY often a woman sitting and knitting in an old movie. I think movies before 1960. Never once have I seen anyone hold up their knitting and say that it was finished! 
The internet magnifies and multiplies the opportunity to buy yarn and related items, and to look at lovely pictures of completed projects, new stitches and even the pictures of fibers. This is irresistibly alluring. The yarn sales, the daily emails from yarn and pattern companies. All the free information and instructional videos. 

My own situation is that I have several almost finished projects. Unblocked, unassembled, and plain old still on the needles or stitch holder. I am about three months into using up the yarn I have before I buy another ounce of it.
When I see the hoarders shows on TV I think "that could happen to me". 
On the up side, I love doing it, having it, seeing all the pictures and thinking about new projects


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Gypsycream.... you, once again, totally amaze me! Usually it's for those adorable bears, but now that you actually finish projects prior to starting a new! You are a rare Gem! Congradulations!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

well I think I have this too... is dreaming about yarn part of the symtoms??? oh my... and buying yarn for future projects??? like years in advance?? oh boy I think I have this too... I'm not sure I want a cure.. maybe theres a 12 step program...LOL


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

eilenablue said:


> ozgal said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely a global epidemic in play ! And that wool fairy mentioned by Judy's Needles must have the same powers as Santa Claus because she works her magic in Oz too.
> ...


I had the disease when I lived in Tassie, but I left there in 1990. My friends and I had an advanced form of the disease. Not only did we collect patterns, needles and store bought yarn but we also had our own shearing sheds with fleece from our own sheep. Some people said it gave the house a peculiar smell of lanolin and sheep but that was easily solved. Those people who complained of the smell and an over supply of fleece were just not welcome to join the fold. So sadly, Tasmanians also suffer from this disease.


----------



## Regina D (Apr 13, 2012)

Extremely contagious. (tehe)


----------



## SGale (Dec 30, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I have not seen my doctor about this. I don't intend to.
> 
> I have told no one about it until now. I know I have it. It is irreversible. Progressive. It has advanced to stage 4.
> 
> ...


This is of epidemic proportions and can be found around the world. Seems to be especially common among those who make contact through knitting paradise which is thought to be the carrier.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I too suffer from this diagnosis, and yes, it definitely got worse over the past few months as I associated with fellow KPers. What would we do without KP? At least this way I know I am not alone and it is comforting to know that. Now I can justify having WIPs and big stash knowing that appears to be the norm and is definitely a recognized symptom. But, it's not a bad illness to have and I am not going to fight. What illness can give such true pleasure and satisfaction and the knowledge that something good comes out of all this.
Sue


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> This is a very common complaint. I wonder if it is catching?


Oh, yes! VERY contagious. Just wait - someone will come around and ask how you got it. Then WHAMMO! They'll have it, too.

It seems there isn't any specific age it hits, it likes them all. The only vaccine seems to be a liquid of 1/2 water, mixed with 1/4 Chamomile and 1/4 aspirin. It doesn't cure it, but it does slow it down.

The problem is once you get it, it's terminal. There is no Stage 1, Stage 2 or Stage 3. It comes on so fast that one goes straight to Stage 4. Maybe someday someone will think it's important enough to research how to stop it. However, in the meantime, if you can't stop it, you might as well enjoy it!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

My husband is an enabler! He tags along when I go to Micheals, Joann and Hobby Lobby. If I look at a yarn and say something to the effect of "this would make a pretty baby blanket but I need it in blue" he will hunt around on his own and find me the right color! Then tell me to buy it, don't worry about the budget we can afford this. 

He does have a symptom that goes along with this illness. WIP Evil Eye. He will see me struggling over a project, laughs when I have to frog, but then when I pick up another WIP he looks at it and asks where is the pink one you were just working on?? He gives me the evil eye, till I explain that I am working on two things at a time. To which he replys your not going to frog that pink one again are you?


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh no. I had this condition but did not know the name or that others suffered. I am so glad to know I am not alone. However, I have found a miracle cure. Yes folks, you read it here. A cure. Head directly to your nearest yarn store, buy as much yarn as you possibly can. Then head home and go through your patterns until you find the perfect one. Then ladies, START YOUR NEEDLES!!! I promise you will find relief until the next attack comes. Repeat these steps and eventually you will find nirvana!


----------



## Katia (Nov 1, 2011)

For my part, I live in a Hurricane Zone. If disaster strikes. all my yarn "gobs" and knitting bags full of partially done garments SHOULD help soak up parts of the ensuing flood/tide surge! So...there's a reason, "excuse", something behind it all that I just know will one day come in handy.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Here I was blaming Arthur Rightus for keeping me from using the vacuum cleaner. It was actually my knitting/WIP/Stash building addiction. Luckily there is no cure unless I win The Lottery and have enough money to hire a house keeper. I understand you have to buy a ticket to win, though. My money goes for groceries and YARN. Thanks for a great start to my day. Edith M


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

Actually glad to hear I really am not alone, but in my house it's also mutated to sewing/dressmaking projects as well. Making my daughter's wedding dress for next month has caused me to start rifling through my old material stash and dress patterns, and even trawl the auction sites for new stock to stuff drape over my yarn stash.
Is there any help for a sufferer like me or can I continue to alternate between the 2 conditions pretending that the other no longer exists???


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Please, don't joke about it.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh, I have it, yes it is progressive, I guess all you can do is feed the knit fever :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I have not seen my doctor about this. I don't intend to.
> 
> I have told no one about it until now. I know I have it. It is irreversible. Progressive. It has advanced to stage 4.
> 
> ...


My prescription for your treatment for this illness is another set of knitting needles and more stash!!!


----------



## yannikay (Jan 28, 2012)

You all are just tooo FUNNY!! That is why I joined to learn. Now I find it is way less expensive then seeing a doctor!!! I have had my first chunkle of the day..


----------



## Tami9120 (Mar 29, 2012)

OMGosh, it really is an illness. And my family thought I was just a mental case. Hehe...

Now, what's this a pattern for an Angry Bird Hat. Where would I find such a a bird/pattern????

and while on the subject of patterns my youngest is back on the Sponge Bob kick. Might be fun to google patterns for that too

well my day has just been shot all to h#+##. lol wonder if I will get that sock finished... I really need to learn to knit 2 @ time


----------



## Tami9120 (Mar 29, 2012)

Dido


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I have not seen my doctor about this. I don't intend to.
> 
> I have told no one about it until now. I know I have it. It is irreversible. Progressive. It has advanced to stage 4.
> 
> ...


OMG!! I thought I had a rare disease! So glad to see I am not 'suffering' alone. lol


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Strange I have 2 DDs, one is as disease ridden as I am, the other has a natural immunity. She does enable me by requesting products from my ailment though. I've tried to infect her, misery loves company, but her eyes glaze over and she abruptly leaves. I think her disorder is knitting aversion and that's what protects her.


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

I think it is contagious - I have it too...


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

My disease include episodes of frogging, muttering and mostly sighs of joy. I go to three "support" groups and spread the illness. my disease is interuped (sp) by standing, washing dishes and cooking as well as being the driver in a car. Whew, today I will be in a painting group nevermind that is a different disease.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Katia said:


> For my part, I live in a Hurricane Zone. If disaster strikes. all my yarn "gobs" and knitting bags full of partially done garments SHOULD help soak up parts of the ensuing flood/tide surge! So...there's a reason, "excuse", something behind it all that I just know will one day come in handy.


See, saving large amounts of things can sometimes come in handy. I believe that one day dust bunnies will be found to have valuable properties, and I will become wealthy. Until then, I will build my yarn stash in case the waters rise!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I think it is hereditary as I have it, my mother has it, my grandmother had it, my Icelandic ancestors all had it....as long as sheep keep growing wool, it is in its pandemic stages throughout the globe!!! (BYW, I have heard that some also have the designer knitting graphs to get their euphoric nightmares on paper before they take off knitting them...)


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Did you notice that only the nicest, and brightest people have this malady? Carolyn


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

I must admit, I,too, have "the disorder". I have many sets of knitting needles, wonderful patterns, and so much yarn. KP has been a definiate factor. Previously I only "collected" straight knitting needles, now thanks to many on KP, I am knitting on circular needles. ...They are constantly being added to my collection as well as many of these great patterns that I have no time to knit. I keep planning for retirement and "stocking up" as I know I won't have that much income... but I'll have plenty of yarn and patterns and all the needles I could possibly need in my "stach"! I'm looking to the future!


----------



## lala57 (Jul 19, 2011)

This is to funny.


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

I am afraid this illness is also here in England.I have had it for years.It is better than going crazy.I don't want a cure.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I think it is a world wide epidemic actually . I don't know any knitter who truly escapes from it either, or not one who begins knitting at an early age. we may leave it alone for a while but some beautiful skein of yarn catch's our fancy and we are off and knitting again. but we are a happy group of well adjusted people when knitting no need to see anyone for this addiction it's a fun one. love this addiction.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

This is all very amusing, but seriously folks. This is an incurable disease and we should be taking it seriously. We could infect thousands, even millions. Instead of war, soldiers will take up knitting. Enemies will exchange patterns. Borders will blur as people rush to see where the best LYS's are. Congress will quit arguing because the members will be busy admiring each other's sweaters. The world, as we know it, will no longer exist. I think we need to warn people....


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

Oh my! I tho't this was a club I had joined...don't feel sick at all...


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

swtpeapati said:


> Oh my! I tho't this was a club I had joined...don't feel sick at all...


That's the insidious part of this condition--you don't feel ill until it is way too late. Beware...


----------



## Vintage Nana (Nov 14, 2011)

I have delightfully suffered from that illness for over 20 yrs. Still doing well with 12 projects started and no finish line in sight. Must rearrange knitting and project closet on weekly basis.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

barbdpayne said:


> This is all very amusing, but seriously folks. This is an incurable disease and we should be taking it seriously. We could infect thousands, even millions. Instead of war, soldiers will take up knitting. Enemies will exchange patterns. Borders will blur as people rush to see where the best LYS's are. Congress will quit arguing because the members will be busy admiring each other's sweaters. The world, as we know it, will no longer exist. I think we need to warn people....


....to say nothing of those knitters who also have that dreaded crochet hook disease that must, absolutely must get those patterns made....


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

I thought I was in remission. last week only two projects on the needles but then I looked around last night and now there are four in progress and two new ideas starting to break out. Plus a friend of my husbands want me to make him a cowl and I know I have to go to the LYS for just the perfect yarn.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

barbdpayne said:


> This is all very amusing, but seriously folks. This is an incurable disease and we should be taking it seriously. We could infect thousands, even millions. Instead of war, soldiers will take up knitting. Enemies will exchange patterns. Borders will blur as people rush to see where the best LYS's are. Congress will quit arguing because the members will be busy admiring each other's sweaters. The world, as we know it, will no longer exist. I think we need to warn people....


I think you are right but, instead of warning them lets teach them!!


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Hookitis and needlitis are related diseases. They are "cross overs" that infect each other perpetually. The disease caught me at 8 y/o and at 33 I thought I was cured. Then, whammo, it reared it's head again at 60 something. It starts in the brain, but ends in the heart!


----------



## promisegirlfarm (Mar 17, 2011)

virginia42 said:


> I think I have it too.


Oh, yes, I have it too! This website is very much a presence in this disease -- and I love it!


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

wonder if we are all related since we all have the same disease.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I have not seen my doctor about this. I don't intend to.
> 
> I have told no one about it until now. I know I have it. It is irreversible. Progressive. It has advanced to stage 4.
> 
> ...


It must be I've only been knitting for 18 mo. and have in sock category alone about 40 skeins of yarn. oh dear.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm posting all your comments on my refrig so my family can see
there are others just as worst off as me.


----------



## gaseniorgal (Oct 29, 2011)

I believe I have it and know two other people who have it. My it must be catching!!!!!! But it sure is fun!!!!!!!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> My husband is an enabler! He tags along when I go to Micheals, Joann and Hobby Lobby. If I look at a yarn and say something to the effect of "this would make a pretty baby blanket but I need it in blue" he will hunt around on his own and find me the right color! Then tell me to buy it, don't worry about the budget we can afford this.
> 
> He does have a symptom that goes along with this illness. WIP Evil Eye. He will see me struggling over a project, laughs when I have to frog, but then when I pick up another WIP he looks at it and asks where is the pink one you were just working on?? He gives me the evil eye, till I explain that I am working on two things at a time. To which he replys your not going to frog that pink one again are you?


Oh my. He is suffering from that disease associatis projectus startitis. Rarely found in men of the husband persuasion. Keep him. Do not let him escape. He knows his colors and enters establishments where yarn is found.

He is, perhaps on occasion, more observant than you might like and it is unfortunate that he knows the definition of the word "frog" (most men only know then in terms of fishing or when they appear,deepfried, on a plate).

This is a small flaw, as I see it, and one you can easily overlook. At moments when he seems to be more aware than you'd like, try clutching your chest and gasping, "KP, KP, without KP I cannot go on!" He will then quickly scoop you up into his arms and carry you to the computer where you can breathe freely again.

Be very careful how you handle the recommendation given anive. Sometimes husbands get confused and think tjis is gonna lead to something romantic.

Ah, but that's quite another problem so here's where I sign off.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

smc said:


> I know I have it.


Me too. The problem continues to grow. I see we have lots of company. :roll:


----------



## greatgmadeb (May 3, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I have not seen my doctor about this. I don't intend to.
> 
> I have told no one about it until now. I know I have it. It is irreversible. Progressive. It has advanced to stage 4.
> 
> ...


I believe I've always had it but it was latent until I started learning to knit and discovered this forum 2 years ago and discovered all those pretties. I would blame all you lovely knitters on this forum except it is just so much darn fun


----------



## loisallisonh (Apr 16, 2012)

OMG! I have it bad -- must be nth stage. The Chair surrounded by needles and WIP's, the disposal of clothing to make room for yarn. Actually, I feel much better know. Name it and live with it! Thanks Guys


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I love this!



Ann DeGray said:


> I have not seen my doctor about this. I don't intend to.
> 
> I have told no one about it until now. I know I have it. It is irreversible. Progressive. It has advanced to stage 4.
> 
> ...


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow I think this disease has spread around the world. We all have an affliction where she should be handled with kid gloves. Now when we look for different yarns and needles family should understand it is a part of an undiagnosed condition.


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

I too have this problem. I think the "germ" is embedded in the yarns and needles that we look at and eventually buy. I can see there is no hope for a cure.


----------



## boncamp (Mar 11, 2011)

My name is Bonnie and I am a knitaholic. Luckily (?) I have a great support group with whom I meet on a daily basis. Now I have just discovered that my wonderful (?) support group is actually the propagator of this disease! How treacherous can you get????


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

promisegirlfarm said:


> virginia42 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I have it too.
> ...


Knitting Paradise is our support group in which we all engage in group therapy. I think we should get together at a knitting camp out and forget our needles and yarns at home so we have an excuse to tear our hair out, then find relief when we get back home!!! hahah, therapy......


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

Angela W said:


> Well at least collecting more and more knitting yarn has cured me of the ailment I had for some years -- bringing more and more fabrics (to sew up into "something") into the house! What do I mean "bringing into the house"? SMUGGLING into the house -- and why do we do that? Are we ashamed of what should be termed a natural, cosy, instinct?


Exactly, I transferred from fabricosis to yarnosis. My craft room is piled high with fabric and now yarn on top of it. I have 4 queen size quilt tops finished and at least 3 in the making. Now I have at least 5 knitting projects going and can't stop!!! HELP! It is getting worse (or is it better??)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

boncamp said:


> My name is Bonnie and I am a knitaholic. Luckily (?) I have a great support group with whom I meet on a daily basis. Now I have just discovered that my wonderful (?) support group is actually the propagator of this disease! How treacherous can you get????


Just wait til we get devious when anyone disturbs our stash!!!
:-o :mrgreen:


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

I think I may have this illness also............


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

No known cure!!! and HIGHLY contagious, they will now have to put us on a deserted island and give us very tasty drinks with little umbrellas in them


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

it's spreading to all those on KP ..


----------



## Jean 45 (Dec 7, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I have not seen my doctor about this. I don't intend to.
> 
> I have told no one about it until now. I know I have it. It is irreversible. Progressive. It has advanced to stage 4.
> 
> ...


Ann, we are identical twins. This past week I went thru my yarns and found 12 WIPs and stopped counting. THere are probably 20, easy, in my yarns. I cannot, repeat cannot go into a yarn section, let alone a yarn shop until I get it together. I have finished one WIP and working on 3 more. I work on the cowl and see the baby sweater there (noone in mind. just liked the yarn) and feel I should work on that one for awhile. 
My family walks thru the room and pretends it doesn't exist. The only ones who look at me with unconditional love and approval are my furry family members.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

you are one wonderful diagnostician !!!!!!! You put the symptoms together and came up with something that is not
unique to anyone age group, sex, color, or creed and has not required any test groups. Congratulations on joining the rest of us.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi everybody,

People praying cured me of Stage 3-Aggressive Non-Hodgkins lymphoma. 

It is so good to read that people are trying to lighten up the Stage 4 desperation that some folks have.

I have Stage 3-Aggressive yarn and pattern addiction. I love it. And my WIPs are in individual tote-bags. I try not to have more than 3 out at one time.??????????????

I really enjoyed seeing the denim supply-pockets someone had in her avatar picture. Is the pattern available?

I love this KP site. I too, spend knitting time reading the comments. Fun.

Please keep up the light touch. Lots of us need that so much and we do appreciate it. Your humor is wonderful.

Have you noticed that only good, intelligent people work with fabric and yarn? Carolyn


----------



## Long Islander (Jul 15, 2011)

Ann I have it too and it is VERY painful. I notice the pain at the end of the month when the bank statement comes in and no aspirins or anything other than inner strength can knock it into remission.

Marian


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Kathie said:


> Fortunately it isn't fatal and is know to prevent mental illness. It is however, habit forming and contagious. People with this illness are known to spend many hours looking at knitting patterns and yarn ignoring other responsibilities. There is no cure.


You forgot blogging here at KP!


----------



## mrsleanna (Jan 23, 2012)

That is too funny! LOVE it!


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

I feel relief!!! A diagnosis..... I called myself a hoarder. When it was something else. My chair is also surrounded with yarn and patterns. I say Im trying to organize patterns. But who am I trying to kidd. I love looking at what I am going to do next.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Let's declare May the "Finish all WIP Month". Take your knit bag outside, sit under a beautiful tree, listen to the birds and FINISH just one project.

This week end I inventoried all my knitting books and mags and unearthed a book on just finishing--here is my entry: "Knitter's Finishing Tech, Wiseman, Nancie, 2002,new, All finishing techniques".

One really special thing about being a knitter is that we all have a good sense of humor, like to do things for others and we, usually, all get along.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

I am so relieved to know there are so many of us. I'd love to hang around and chat, but I just saw this pattern... and I feel the need to start something else! :lol:


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

Have same symptoms.

Not looking for a cure!!


----------



## grammasandi (Apr 10, 2012)

Thankyou for the insight to this puzzling condition; I needed a chuckle today!!!!!!! from Grammasandi .


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

:thumbup: I've got it! I don't care!! there's a side effect too...I sit and knit and plan new projects whilst I read KP. Big Happy Sigh!!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

craftymatt2 said:


> No known cure!!! and HIGHLY contagious, they will now have to put us on a deserted island and give us very tasty drinks with little umbrellas in them


We would all soon be using the little umbrellas as knitting needles. It never stops.


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

Me too!! Thanks for sharing so that I don't have to fight this alone.


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, can I relate to this. I think I passed Stage 4 and 7 a few eons ago. I hope to read every page of about this. Every comments feels as if someone is talking about me and a good laugh too. I love the one about telling the CDC. LOL


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Long Islander said:


> Ann I have it too and it is VERY painful. I notice the pain at the end of the month when the bank statement comes in and no aspirins or anything other than inner strength can knock it into remission.
> 
> Marian


But it's SO much cheaper than therapy and healthier than booze or cigarettes.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Its spreading all over the world.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

yep, got it!


----------



## Azsuzy (Mar 1, 2012)

I've had this condition for many, many years! Still alive, still knitting. Still got lots of WPIs. And what a stash! I have to sneak in the new stuff.


----------



## Grandma C (Jun 14, 2011)

Think I have this disease too. I didn't understand the concept of having several projects going at once till I started on here. Now I get inspire3d to try something, and can't wait till I finish the present project! Right now I have 1 large project on needles, one I'm trying to figure out on a hook, and one I want to start. Then there's my addiction to wash cloths!


----------



## crystalpendant (Apr 5, 2012)

While no real cure has been found there is a placebo. After well meaning friends and neighbors threatened call he show "Hoarders", I got large boxes and shipped the entire stash to my daughter who is showing early signs of the malady. Then I bought two felting needles, a foam pad and several balls of roving. 3 days and 10 teddy bears later I was feeling fine until I realized that they needed clothes and I have those darling knitted patterns. So far I have resisted but I can't hold on much longer. HELP!!!!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Better have this added to the list of psychiatric disorders so insurance can pay for materials to keep us stable!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

OH NO! Here I thought I was just multi-tasking :-o


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

My sympathies go out to you. Is there a local chapter of YA in your area? YA, you ask...Yarnaholics Anonymous! If not, you might want to start one! A great place for sharing purls of wisdom...and casting off finished projects as well as those WIP!


----------



## Grandma Edie (Feb 21, 2012)

I have it too, glad to finally have it diagnosed!


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh no. I have the same thing.


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

I have recently committed to the "cure" for this disease.....NO MORE STARTS without finishing WIPs. The cure is killing me. As I SEW up seams, I take breaks and pour over new patterns just calling out to me. I keep concentrating on the pleasure I'll feel with those WIPs finished....I'm sure this discipline process is really building character !!!!! LOL. jj


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

You were all making me laugh until I realised that I am a sufferer too. Wonder if hypnosis might help?


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> This is a very common complaint. I wonder if it is catching?


Pandemic proportions.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

roflmbo!!!


----------



## donnaparrone (Dec 22, 2011)

and they thought bird flu would get us. lol


----------



## nama 1 (May 1, 2011)

same symptoms was afraid to say anything they might make me go to the Dr. but now I know I am not alone. do you think it is something they are spraying ? you know they would not tell us. just a theory!sure hope they come up with a cure and that you get better as well as us . but then what?cleaning house yuk!!!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

roflmbo!!!! I have the same diese and I tend to have withdrawals with it.


----------



## shiradon (Apr 6, 2012)

Love it ;O) I just told my husband this morning, "you realize of course, I would rather knit than do the dishes " ;o)


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

roflmbo!!!! Me too and my hubby said one year at christmas that I was a "Knitting Fool", so I guess there also is a mental disorder too!!!!


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

I think I caught it... I can't sit down without my needles and yarn.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

nannyberfa said:


> roflmbo!!!! Me too and my hubby said one year at christmas that I was a "Knitting Fool", so I guess there also is a mental disorder too!!!!


I dont see this as a mental illness, psychotic behavior, afterall are we not the sane ones that persist on making beautiful works of yarn art? Some are so bold as to yarn bomb and throw away all their inhibitions!!!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

i have it


----------



## bell (Jan 21, 2011)

MaryMargaret said:


> Should we notify the CDC?


As a former lab tech they not would listen you. Because it will not grow in petre dish to be look it under a micrope. So it can be tested with any know meds or tried with new ones.
We are doomed to live our life out with this illness and enjoy the moments we have with the ones that enjoy and understand how this illness may one day be passed to one or more of our children.
Bell


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

It is catching.....I have it!!


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

Very funny Girls. I also have the bug. Since September of 2011. My Granddaughter calls me a knitting fool. lol I am very glad I'm single. I shudder to think what my ex would have said about this. ha Although, he has mellowed in his old age, have to give him that. Still, I think the cat has taken over his role. He sits and glares at me, goes to bed, comes back out and glares some more. I tell him go to bed, I'll be there shortly. haha Oh well, he gets over it.


----------



## lslosh709 (Feb 9, 2012)

You are not alone! Lots of us have the same thing! Keep plugging along, you will eventually get things accomplished!


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

Tis "pandemic" if I read all members locations correctly!! Oh dear! warm soft fuzzys' for all!!!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Relax ladies, think of this not as an illness, but as a state of grace. And continue to participate in such remarkable support groups as KP. Proud to be among you!

Ellie


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

No, it's a good thing.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

It has to be catching. I have caught it from someone. I think its all the pretty things I have been looking at on KP. Not only yarn but patterns too. I think I have to have them all.


----------



## grammasandi (Apr 10, 2012)

good idea as I know many that could join YA


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> biker chick said:
> 
> 
> > I just realized I have this same problem. My chair is surrounded with WIPs and yarn, hooks & needles. I am a great starter, see a new pattern and have to give it a try. I do finish an item eventually but love to start. Several dish cloths are in my to go bag, a couple afghans by my recliner and a hat by my other chair. Newly purchased yarn with my angry bird hat pattern waiting to be started.
> ...


I do. I have 5 or 6 bags around my chair at the moment. Some nearly finished, some just started. I agree this site is spreading this malady!! Wonderful isn't t?!


----------



## shiradon (Apr 6, 2012)

I spend a lot of time on the computer looking for patterns, like I need more, more more ;o)
I am now making the starbella scarf and love it. Daughter says "you have to show me how to do it"YES!! WE are all infected.


----------



## grammasandi (Apr 10, 2012)

my ex never understood this condition either---in fact it was cited as a reason for the big D


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

I have it and I need a month off work to recover
I'll feel better after a month of intensive knitting
Heaven. Ann


----------



## grammasandi (Apr 10, 2012)

Grammasandi is signing off now----those needles are calling---can you here them too ???!!!


----------



## MawmawLinda (Feb 13, 2012)

Y'all are sooo much fun. Apparently, I also have this ailment and never knew there were others. So relieved!


----------



## Dbrewer (Mar 10, 2011)

Showed the disease to my husband who replied I also have severe case of bagitis as well. Everytime I see a bag somewhere I always need it for a project. My granddaughter told me one day after I mentioned I had taken knitting lessons that she didn't know I needed lessons, she thought I came out of the womb knitting and crocheting.


----------



## iamjanice (Feb 5, 2011)

it's definitely catching!!! i too am at stage 4... :shock:


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm thinking that KP contributes to the spread of this disease. You take a break from a WIP to peruse the latest KP forum....all those beautiful pictures, links to patterns, tips and how-tos, new techniques...all must be tried out, immediately!


----------



## Syl (Apr 10, 2011)

I am so relieved to know that I am not alone!!!!!


----------



## iamjanice (Feb 5, 2011)

Kathie said:


> Fortunately it isn't fatal and is know to prevent mental illness. It is however, habit forming and contagious. People with this illness are known to spend many hours looking at knitting patterns and yarn ignoring other responsibilities. There is no cure.


i believe you are correct! there is no cure...
:lol:


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

oh my goodness!! I love this site! It gives ya a lift, when ya need it!!! Dont forget to check out Relay For Life!!!


----------



## iamjanice (Feb 5, 2011)

ladysjk said:


> I would like to offer some medical advise for this illness, but the research has not come up with a cure, there is no patch, pill or vaccine yet. I too feel your pain, as I am in the early stages, I know how rapidly this disease progresses. I do have to admit, I think I caught it from those of you on this sight, as I never had it before..not blaming, just saying those pictures, links etc are causing this to become an epidemic.


i totally agree...btw...love your avatar...my grandaughter is a frog freak...
:lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I have it, too, and I'm also pretty sure there's no cure for it. I guess I'll just enjoy it!


----------



## walkingagain (Mar 23, 2011)

It's gotten so bad, my family is sending me to Dr. Phil! See you all there. Yikes!


----------



## Jennifer's Granny (Mar 19, 2012)

OMG I think I must have a mutant strain of the virus . Not only that, I am in denial. I have hidden away in my attic 2 knitting machines. The Brother has been very prolific I cannot believe how many treats it has ordered for itself. The Paff has had a bad case of jealousy and now has so many yarns it needs several large dustbin liners to hold it all. As if that wasn't bad enough I found a stash of hand knitting patterns along with knitting needles from size 0 to size 14 UK. Carrier bags full of knitting yarn hidden in any empty space I could find, in cupboards, on top of them, behind, under, chairs, beds, it makes no difference. I am beyond help, I know I am. Today I found the disease has gone into advanced stages. There are countless knitting beads, bright shiney beautiful objecte to enhance. Also knitting lace in many many colours. What can I do???!!!


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

OMGosh! It is highly contagious........we all get it unless we are super organized and practice extreme self control. I have a BAD case! :wink:


----------



## ruthe (Nov 11, 2011)

I really have a plan for you all. I got a Kindle and now I can knit and listen toa good book at the same time, and don't have to look up to see what is going on on the TV. I get twice as much done in half the time. I usually don't have more that 2 or three things going on at once. That way, I actually get some finished. Ruthe


----------



## robintheknitter (Feb 16, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I have not seen my doctor about this. I don't intend to.
> 
> I have told no one about it until now. I know I have it. It is irreversible. Progressive. It has advanced to stage 4.
> 
> ...


You r toooo funny! I think I have that same disease

:lol:


----------



## sjordanc (Aug 9, 2011)

I think that KP is the carrier to this contagious disease.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

I too am infected with this. I had dh stop what he was doing to take me to town to pick up a knitting book that had come in to the local book store for me. All weekend, reading playing w/knitting objects.........I can not say that i am sad that there is no cure..........


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

ruthe said:


> I really have a plan for you all. I got a Kindle and now I can knit and listen toa good book at the same time, and don't have to look up to see what is going on on the TV. I get twice as much done in half the time. I usually don't have more that 2 or three things going on at once. That way, I actually get some finished. Ruthe


This must be a mutant strain because it's caused me to dust off my laptop and DVDs. I watch while I knit and my knitting seems to go twice as fast. Don't watch TV much, so decided this would help me slow down on the knitting. NOT. It's only helped me to speed up! Help! There is no cure!!!


----------



## rostel03 (Jan 31, 2012)

Got it bigtime! It may prevent mental illness, but most others will think you already have the disorder...

But those of us on this forum, know it is just as it should be. :lol: 


Ann DeGray said:


> I have not seen my doctor about this. I don't intend to.
> 
> I have told no one about it until now. I know I have it. It is irreversible. Progressive. It has advanced to stage 4.
> 
> ...


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

I just went to my local pusher of knitting magazine. I dindn't buy one. So uch will power. In one magazine there 's an ad for a mug with the followinf statement printed on it. 

KNITTING IS NOT A CRIME.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

No pills, tonics, shots or vaccinations for that!~
:-D :thumbup:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

And to this KPitis there is absoulutely no cure. The more you look at it the more you want to look at it. If the computer stays on all day, everytime that you pass you have to peek. So dreadfully deliitful.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I have not seen my doctor about this. I don't intend to.
> 
> I have told no one about it until now. I know I have it. It is irreversible. Progressive. It has advanced to stage 4.
> 
> ...


Thank you for giving a name for what I too now have. 
Actually, this only started in me since I joined KP. Always I only worked on 1 project at a time. Then my friend got me onto KP. Then she gave me some yarn, but not in the colors I like so went and bought more. Now I have 3 WIP and can't wait to start the string vest and a shawl. But if you have to have a condition, it doesn't get much better than this one. Love it.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

tricotmonique said:


> I just went to my local pusher of knitting magazine. I dindn't buy one. So uch will power. In one magazine there 's an ad for a mug with the followinf statement printed on it.
> 
> KNITTING IS NOT A CRIME.


ROFL ROFL ROFL!!!!


----------



## Bleeps (Aug 16, 2011)

I have had this illness for many years now also...
My friend and I have made a pact that for the one of us that should die first, we are to immediately clear out the other's stash and add it to their own stash so as to avoid the wrath of the bereaving family left behind!!!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

So that's what it's called? Glad there is a name for it. It spreads doesn't it? I know I have this healthly addiction. Carlyta


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

KnittingGran said:


> It has spread to the U.K.!


I have it on good authority that the U.K. is the source of this epidemic!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I have a touch of this myself. Have just come in from buying yarn at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Ivy3501 (Mar 18, 2012)

See, saving large amounts of things can sometimes come in handy. I believe that one day dust bunnies will be found to have valuable properties, and I will become wealthy. Until then, I will build my yarn stash in case the waters rise![/quote]

We have named our dust bunnies.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

I think that knitters should have their own nursing home with rocking chairs, lovely garden, books on tape, plenty of music, a yoga/tai chi room, massage room, manicure/pedicure, lots of wine/smoothies, ice cream, plenty of fresh fruits, and a huge communal stash of yarn, needles, magazines, knitting books. 
Location: no need to be near a yarn store as we will have a huge stash. Although we could have a monthly excursion to one of them.


----------



## Bumble (Sep 7, 2011)

I think many of us have it! <lol> So glad it isn't painful.


----------



## greysquirrel (Nov 9, 2011)

TeeHee! Cute! I think I have the same thing.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Damama said:


> No pills, tonics, shots or vaccinations for that!~
> :-D :thumbup:


The only known relief is: Find a comfortable place to sit. Take 1 or 2 needles, as needed, with yarn and start....


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I have not seen my doctor about this. I don't intend to.
> 
> I have told no one about it until now. I know I have it. It is irreversible. Progressive. It has advanced to stage 4.
> 
> ...


I think we should organize and feed our additions -- maybe once a month to compare our latest WIPs? lol


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

there just may be undercover CDC among us. ggl


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I've kept this condition to myself for so long now. I wouldn't even discuss it with my knitting group for fear of being ostracized. What a relief to know that I am not alone. I am out of the closet now - and life will go on. Never again will I be ashamed to pull out another skein, another pattern....Please excuse me while I cast on - again.


----------



## Renata (Apr 8, 2011)

Has anyone any information on REHAB.?


----------



## warmfuzzies (Mar 10, 2012)

If your DD loves her sponge maybe it would help if she were to give it a minute in the microwave each day after the last wipe-up of the day. And she can still use the dishcloths the way I use mine - pot holders, hot mats, coasters, dry wipe-up after cleaning with the sanitary sponge.


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

thank you, i have the same symptoms i feel better knowing what it might be. if you find a cure please do not tell me because i like being able to buy new yarn, i can just say i am sick and this might make me feel better lol
alexis


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

It's good to know there is a name for the malady, and that it's not just a list of symptoms that we all share -- especially those of us who have pets as the only home companions, they don't complain much if well fed.


----------



## LynneC (Nov 1, 2011)

It's not epidemic it's a pandemic. That means it is EVERYWHERE


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm feeling a little warm and my left ear is itching. I know I'm coming down with it. Lynne is correct, I know I saw posts from people in other countries. Is there no hope?


----------



## crystalpendant (Apr 5, 2012)

I have it on good authority that the U.K. is the source of this epidemic!


It is true that is where I caught it 50 years ago. Was I the one who brought it to the U.S.? Oh no!!!


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

I have it!!


Pam


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

HI Ann, 
Hummmmmmm, so you are the one I caught this from!!!! I am giving my family your instuction on my care and I don't see any remission in the future. Soooooo, I will just continue to work on my stash and create, create, and create.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I like that. Think it will work? Edith M


gma11331 said:


> Better have this added to the list of psychiatric disorders so insurance can pay for materials to keep us stable!


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

I have had this condition for some time now,and I'm afraid it's progressing to a new level...I hear voices coming from my WIP bags..the shawl is complaining that she hasn't been worked on since I started the hoody for the great-grandson due in July...the dishcloth gripes that the only time I work on her is on a plane or someplace crowded....the afghan is constantly b----ing that she's tucked away in a closet most of the time because I don't really need another afghan anyway...the patterns are constantly yelling "pick me!"....If I tell anyone about hearing voices I'll wind up in a home for knitters gone batty. At least most of you will be there with me.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

this must be catching probably the most prolific disease out there


----------



## LynneC (Nov 1, 2011)

You got that right. It is so bad that I'm going to do something I didn't think I would do and that is another pair of socks.


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

I have just had some chocolate and feel a little better!!!!
Ann


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Now I know where I caught this illness from, its a world wide sickness, with no cure.
I cleaned out a wardrobe yesterday and found 5 almost completed garments, a couple only need buttons. Think I started them for my grandchildren when they were 4 and 1, they are now 12 and almost 9 !!!!!
Oh yes and I here little voices talking, saying things like, pick me, pick me, my turn for a few stitches today !!!! LOL
Let me know when the bus is coming to pick me up you join you all at the home for all that have this very major sickness please. My bags will be packed


----------



## shaney63 (Nov 30, 2011)

Mine was in remission until my DD announced she and her hubby were gonna make me a grandma... unsuspecting I joined a knitting group on Thursday nights...

The doctor says there is nothing that can be done. :-(


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

Yup, we all recognize all the signs and symptoms. And it is very funny what has been written here.


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

Goodness no!! CDC would surely quarantee us all and we could not go for more yarn. Let's keep it between those of us who understand. :-D


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

KPitis has made my Projectus Startitis much worse. I was just so happy doing baby blankets. Then I saw all the beautiful shawls being done. Needless to say baby blankets are for when I am watching TV, straight knitting hard to mess that up. But lace shawls oooo anytime I can find a few minutes during my day I am working on them. 

My name is Sharon and I am a Knitaholic and no I don't want 12 steps to get over it. Maybe 12 steps to get my hubby knitting too! LOL


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

I created a monster. One of my knitting student - a totally beginner has "confessed" to me that she is spending already several hours everyday knitting. Her husband has started to say "you are knitting again"..... One day some of us wtll be part of a reality TV show in the Intervention a subcategory of hoarder.


----------



## busheytree (Apr 2, 2012)

I've been wondering what to call this disease as I have it too. Now I know what I can tell my family so maybe they will understand a bit more and be kind.  Thanks for sharing this very important message.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

It sounds exactly like what I have!!! I tell my husband that I don't need any yarn, then I go and order some more!! where to put it? that is the question!!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

you guys are funny! I think I am going to have some chocolate too, order some more yarn and start another project!!ha ha!


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I have had this condition for a long time now. It is because there are so many patterns and yarns out there and I buy some to keep for when I finish what I am doing now. But then I find myself just knitting the first couple of inches just to see what it looks like and then enthusiasm for the new takes over and, well what can I say? Another UFO on the shelf. However, in 3 days time I am visiting the two little girls who are the intended recipients of the bolero and dress that just need sewing up and the lace dress that is waiting for the sleeves. So less time spent on KP and more on actual knitting!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

My lips are sealed! LOL Carlyta


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

It's very hard for me to just "sit" and do nothing. My hands have to be either knitting or crocheting. Carlyta


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

crystalpendant said:


> I have it on good authority that the U.K. is the source of this epidemic!
> 
> It is true that is where I caught it 50 years ago. Was I the one who brought it to the U.S.? Oh no!!!


I'm afraid that several of us may be guilty!!!


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

Maybe we can blame the yarn manufacturers or the needle manufacturers, this abviously had to start somewhere and it sounds like they are benefiting monetarily the most hmmmmm could it be 'mind control' through finger control? It is definitley running rampant and expanding as we type. Is it airborn or tactile? Wonder if CSI would be interested? Or Steven King, could be a new book idea, ROFLOL!!!


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

OH, and P.S. if you haven't guessed I have had it at a cronic stage for years, started when I was 12 and I am way way way past that now. lol


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Renata said:


> Has anyone any information on REHAB.?


Sure!! It's called BMY (Buy More Yarn) or FMP (Find More Patterns) and enJOY your addiction!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

killashandra said:


> Maybe we can blame the yarn manufacturers or the needle manufacturers, this abviously had to start somewhere and it sounds like they are benefiting monetarily the most hmmmmm could it be 'mind control' through finger control? It is definitley running rampant and expanding as we type. Is it airborn or tactile? Wonder if CSI would be interested? Or Steven King, could be a new book idea, ROFLOL!!!


Wow, what Stephen King could do with this concept! It boggles the mind. Maybe he's closet knitter and needs to read this thread. Anyone know his fanmail site?


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

I just can't believe this. I started this morning by posting a bit of a quip regarding this, quite frankly, rather old malady. I end up completing a little correspondence for the National Day of Prayer and, out of just plain curiosity, A-hem . . , I return to KP and find 23 pages of: "So that's what I have?" and "Now that there's a name for it; any cures?" and "I caught it from you;" and then . . , to my utter surprise, I read that this epidemic, according to at least one, began in the UK!!! You're all so talented, so caring and sharing and concerned about each other but . . , today you all finally hit rock bottom! You're all a bit nuts and I have to tell you that I am enjoying the laughter that comes from your humorous comments and it brightens my day. You see . . , my doctor already warned me about the warm hearted yet crazy yarn crafters. So far, I'm fine. Just ask me. =:^P


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm fairly certain I have this ailment. I might be stage 4 also but I too refuse to see a Dr. And like Ladysjk said I was fine before I joined this sight. I'm not blaming either but the truth be told I can't figure out where else I might have caught this projectus startitis. So many sites, ideas, pictures, ohs and ahs, sites, ideas, (see it causes you to repeat yourself). I don't need a fixed cure I'll be okay.


----------



## crystalpendant (Apr 5, 2012)

REHAB = Really Everyone Have A Ball.....of Yarn


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

That's it! a RETIREMENT home for knitters.We would be so
easy to live with ( as long as a trip to a yarn shop)
would be offered.


----------



## dlinke (Mar 20, 2012)

I love it!!! It's sooo true for me too . I had to share it with the knitting store I go to ....they are my support team....lol


----------



## Marler (Aug 13, 2011)

Of course it is contagious. You catch it in the LYS and in the yarn dept at your local craft store. I know I certainly
have it....but it makes me happy..so I don't really care!!


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Annmilla said:


> I have just had some chocolate and feel a little better!!!!
> Ann


Chocolate is our anesthesia - it won't cure the disease, but it sure makes it feel a lot better (no guilt!)


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Syl said:


> I am so relieved to know that I am not alone!!!!!


Did you not know you are not alone? God is always with you. It says in the Bible, "Yay, though I am with you always, even unto the end of the row."


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Carlyta said:


> It's very hard for me to just "sit" and do nothing. My hands have to be either knitting or crocheting. Carlyta


OMG! That's how it starts - you have it, too!


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Ohh I am so glad to hear that chocolate helps relieve this illness. Must add that to my shopping list for this week or should i say add more chocolate to the list, for medicinal purposes LOL


----------



## purplemamajj (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, I have the same symptoms with the added one of printing out more patterns than I will ever be able to use.


----------



## Ann N Fl (Nov 25, 2011)

So good to know that it is a known problem and we don't need to worry alone. My husband doesn't understand that it is a common problem and just thinks that I am a little nuts.


----------



## boncamp (Mar 11, 2011)

sholen said:


> My sympathies go out to you. Is there a local chapter of YA in your area? YA, you ask...Yarnaholics Anonymous! If not, you might want to start one! A great place for sharing purls of wisdom...and casting off finished projects as well as those WIP!


Aha, new talents discovered -- KP'ers can pun as well as purl!


----------



## 2sticksandacherry (Feb 2, 2011)

It has me hard!!


----------



## cindyblue (Feb 5, 2012)

You know when there are this many people who have the same problem, in my line of work they say "Within normal limits." So we are normal, just like to keep our minds and fingers busy.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> Syl said:
> 
> 
> > I am so relieved to know that I am not alone!!!!!
> ...


"thy needles and hook shall comfort thee"....?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## 2sticksandacherry (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh, I love this!!!! Need to go get some comfort from my needles and my hooks!


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > biker chick said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :shock: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> It is definitely contageous.
> I have it only I have WIP's near everyone of my favorite places. If I sit in that place that is the WIP I work on. Sounds wierd but last night I was in front of the TV working on a little white sweater for my granddaughter when DH changed the channel to his favorite(he controls the "clicker"). I left that WIP and went upstairs and began to work on my top down sweater and listen to music. I also have dishcloths by my bed in case I would rather knit instead of read in bed. On the porch I have doll clothes and Hardanger. In the quiteness of the den I have a Norwegian sweater and Norwegian over the calf ski socks, all WIP's. We have the room since the children have left and I can use their bedrooms to store some of my knitting stash, add a chair and I have a quite space..


I envy you. :mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## shiradon (Apr 6, 2012)

oh that is awesome, never thot of that. I too have a kindle and can do the same. yahoo. Just bot more yarn at Michaels as they had it on sale, the Impeccable. Making more hats and mittens for the Linus project....OMgosh, I can't stop :O) !!!!!


----------



## shiradon (Apr 6, 2012)

ah yes, patterns, so many to print, so much to do, ;O)


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm sure the CDC is well aware of this, because it's a Pandemic. 

Note: A pandemic (from Greek &#960;&#8118;&#957; pan "all" + &#948;&#8134;&#956;&#959;&#962; demos "people") is an epidemic of infectious disease that has spread through human populations across a large region; for instance multiple continents, or even worldwide.


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

I too have contracted this illness. Isn't it wonderful.


----------



## 2mail2aj (Dec 7, 2011)

....must add that I have been in remission for many years and now it's back! (Friends with babies, daughters with wish lists...)


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

I am a survivor, but there is really no cure. It may come back at any time.


----------



## DOROTHY69 (Mar 20, 2011)

AGAIN TO THIS KNITTING ILLNESS. I CANT RESIST BUYING THE SKEINS OF PRETTY WOOL OUT THERE. I AM NOW IN THE PROCESS OF KNITTING LITTLE BABY JACKETS HOODS ETC. AS I HAVE GOT ABOUT DOZEN BALLS OF WOOL AND EACH ONE IS JUST ENOUGH FOR A LITTLE BABY JACKET. PROBABLY GOOD IDEA IN THE END TO TAKE SOME UP TO THE HOSPITAL FOR THE WEE PREM BUBS. HAPPY KNITTING EVERY ONE..


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

I have it too. I am so proud of this. You go Ann your knittingrocks . There is no cure because it is is a blessing. Your knitting is that of love, creativeity and fun. You go girl. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

support group? if so sign me up!


----------



## ShamelessKnitwit (Mar 16, 2012)

Love it!! Glad to know I am in good company. My "knitting nest" (love that term) is surrounded by yarn, needles and patterns and my computer. It does keep me at home!


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

jleighton said:


> support group? if so sign me up!


You're already here.....!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Firecracker38 (Dec 28, 2011)

OH NO !!!! But, I,m afraid this very serious illness is extremely contagious - as I see the 4-5 piles of WIP about my chair. But, I will get through it all as I am sure you will - in good time.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

granjoy said:


> Ann DeGray said:
> 
> 
> > Syl said:
> ...


"Yea, though I frog through the valley of death I shall fear no ravel"........??


----------



## Jakaby (Oct 13, 2011)

Hee Hee Hee! Whatever you do don't let a doctor prescribe a drug called Mirapex. It actually causes compulsive behavior. The only thing the doctors will warn you about is gambling. But for all those who knit, crochet, quilt, weave, spin,...... well, with the help of that drug you will go bankrupt. I now have a ton of yarn that I need to put up for sale or trade. Just wanted to warn everyone about the increases this drug will cause to our disease.


----------



## Sharky (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes this disease is very expensive, DH told me that if UPS delivered one more skein of yarn he was going to put me on the UPS truck. I had some yarn coming today and heard the truck, DH didn't hear, I swooped down the stairs checked his whereabouts (in back bathroom) and quietly opened to 3 packages, 2 knitting books, and the yarn. Grabbed my little stash and took into living room and his it. He seldom goes in there.


----------



## Sharky (Mar 7, 2012)

This is the funniest topic I've ever seen, inspires me. I feel blessed to be in the company of many stashes, needles, and patterns. Perhaps you all could send pictures of your stashes so I can show DH that my stash must grow to catch up with you all. I know he wouldn't want me to me 'stashless'. LOL


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

grammaollie said:


> Yes this disease is very expensive, DH told me that if UPS delivered one more skein of yarn he was going to put me on the UPS truck. I had some yarn coming today and heard the truck, DH didn't hear, I swooped down the stairs checked his whereabouts (in back bathroom) and quietly opened to 3 packages, 2 knitting books, and the yarn. Grabbed my little stash and took into living room and his it. He seldom goes in there.


Since you are successfully covert, you have been dubbed "Agent Needle 007"!


----------



## yannikay (Jan 28, 2012)

:lol: AMEN Granjoy, AMEN!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sharky (Mar 7, 2012)

I've got an idea! Let's send our stashes to each other to make it look like we're getting rid of it and restore/hide it when it comes back. LOL


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't think there's a cure or at least there won't be one found in my lifetime. Besides all the new WIPs I have, I have at least two large totes full of them in storage. Who knows when I will move those from TN to PA. But when they get here they will have lots of company and I may be found someplace under them all. I think I need a crafting house, not just a room.......


----------



## Sharky (Mar 7, 2012)

I've been trying to think of a good moniker because now my grandchildren call Fluffy because last year as it was growing after chemo it was ver curly and Fluffy. 

Have a good evening everyone, Agent Needle 007 signing out, can't stop laughing!


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh yes. I like the idea of insurance paying for my knitting supplies. We need an insurance code number for this malady. I can feel it getting worse by the hour. I'm leaving on a long trip and my main criteria for my suitcase is my yarn and patterns. Help me, please...


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

It's good to know exactly what it is! I too am afflicted with this and my stash continues to grow! Expecting yarn in a day or two that I bought on KP!


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

Well in my family we know that it is contagious because my daughter and I both have it and we don't know which one of us caught it first. What is the CDC?


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes, I too have this disease. My husband is not aware of the advanced stage I am in and I hope no one tells him. It might be too much for him to handle right now. I don't believe there is any treatment either, but I am encouraged to know that this disease is not as rare as I thought when I was (self) diagnosed. Yes, nurses are really good at self-diagnosis and self prescribing treatment.....


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

Heartseas said:


> Well in my family we know that it is contagious because my daughter and I both have it and we don't know which one of us caught it first. What is the CDC?


Center for Disease Control??


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Heartseas said:


> Well in my family we know that it is contagious because my daughter and I both have it and we don't know which one of us caught it first. What is the CDC?


Center for Disease Control. It's in Atlanta Georgia USA. But keep it on the q t ---we don't want them to know about us!


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2011)

well at least there is no pain involved right, as i have the very same condition.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

This subjectdiease is soooo wide spread!!! The world has to know about it!


----------



## Sharky (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm laying here in bed nearly 11pm, have been cracking up lol while DH is sleeping hard. 

I say the biblical phase every night and muffling laughter, but just love it.


----------



## grahas (Apr 8, 2012)

Good idea! I have it too. I make just one rule for myself to help counter the side effects of this illness. DO NOT NEGLECT THE CHILDREN


----------



## Sharky (Mar 7, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> granjoy said:
> 
> 
> > Ann DeGray said:
> ...


I put this at the end so it's showing up 2 places.



grammaollie said:


> I'm laying here in bed nearly 11pm, have been cracking up lol while DH is sleeping hard.
> 
> I say this biblical verse every night and muffling laughter, but just love it.


----------



## miashay02 (Feb 11, 2011)

I tried to tell my doctor about my symptoms and he was just baffled and said he could not help me.

So glad to hear I am not alone. At least now I know, it could get worse, but I should be able to live a long and very happy life.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Katia said:


> I have it, too! Yarn and patterns tucked away everywhere~!
> Projectus startus interruptus!


Lol. Good name for it. I posted on page 2 yesterday and just jumped on line and found we are up to page 25!!!!! How many of us are enjoying this condition??? :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

So so many of us suffer from the same illness. I think if you just continue on the same therapy you are doing now you will be okay, LOL


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

barbdpayne said:


> This is all very amusing, but seriously folks. This is an incurable disease and we should be taking it seriously. We could infect thousands, even millions. Instead of war, soldiers will take up knitting. Enemies will exchange patterns. Borders will blur as people rush to see where the best LYS's are. Congress will quit arguing because the members will be busy admiring each other's sweaters. The world, as we know it, will no longer exist. I think we need to warn people....


I do not think we need to 'warn' people but to 'WARM' them and this can be achieved by knitting beautiful aran ganseys. Troops would exchange ideas along with yarn and patterns. They would co-operate. Only one thing with this, we need to increase the number of women in the armed services, men just do not have the skills and patience to have more than one WIP on the go at the same time, and when it comes to 'frogging' I think they would just blame someone else for any mistakes and throw the item at the 'enemy' in temper. What would be the result, we would be back to where we are now, with men fighting and brawling with each other and telling the more intelligent females to "go back to their knitting." Nice thought whilst it lasted, groups of female soldiers all happily knitting together, helping each other. No cross words just a cuppa and a Tim Tam or Mars Bar or two.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

grahas said:


> Good idea! I have it too. I make just one rule for myself to help counter the side effects of this illness. DO NOT NEGLECT THE CHILDREN


Children, children, CHILDREN????? OMG I think I had some of these, now where did I put them? Will someone please help me look through my stash, it is located in several rooms? They are probably sitting there patiently waiting for me to knit them something nice.


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

OMG......i have the same illness :thumbup: and its spreading worldwide.........RED ALERT....RED ALERT


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

5mmdpns.....I LOVE your idea of us all going to a knitting camp together!!! Imagine the fun, imagine the creative energy,may none of us with this affliction ever go into remission....I spent the weekend at a knitting retreat where I had a GREAT time...and came home with more yarn....of course.....and I have JUST learned that I am going to be a grandmother!!!!! A whole new focus!!!! What a gift!!!!What a knitting opportunity!!! I"m going to start with a shawl for the mother-to-be!!!
julie


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I know I have the same symptoms. Must be catching even across the ocean. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

JoanH said:


> Tis "pandemic" if I read all members locations correctly!! Oh dear! warm soft fuzzys' for all!!!


Soft fuzzys? Can I knit one of those? What yarn would I need? Oh no, I have it too!!! I think I have a new strain - received a parcel of wool from eBay yesterday and couldn't remember what pattern I ordered it for! Total panic, had to look through all the patterns recently acquired til I found it. I'm ok now that I know I'm not alone. Oh poo, I've just realised I've been reading this blog for the last 2 hours. Oh well the ironing will still be there when I've finished


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Martha French said:


> barbdpayne said:
> 
> 
> > This is all very amusing, but seriously folks. This is an incurable disease and we should be taking it seriously. We could infect thousands, even millions. Instead of war, soldiers will take up knitting. Enemies will exchange patterns. Borders will blur as people rush to see where the best LYS's are. Congress will quit arguing because the members will be busy admiring each other's sweaters. The world, as we know it, will no longer exist. I think we need to warn people....
> ...


Ohhhh, Martha, I wanna be on your side!! {giggle} 
I'll bring the Tim Tams, you bring the Mars Bars, right? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

In the U K we like to share so have passed this wonderful disease worldwide
This is one disease we do not want a cure for
Ann


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

grammaollie said:


> I've got an idea! Let's send our stashes to each other to make it look like we're getting rid of it and restore/hide it when it comes back. LOL


Grammaollie, Oh My Gosh! What a fantastic idea. Does anyone know what the highest stage of this ailment is? I think she has PEAKED. What fun? I have lost track of how much stash I have. 4 under bed bags, 4 other clear bags and at least 6 vacuum sealed bags. OH, then I have 3 big dresser drawers full of cone yarn for the knit machines. I THINK that is it for my stash.....OH I AM WRONG! ! Then there are the individual bags of yarn set aside for specific projects with the pattern in the bag of yarn. :shock: :roll: :lol: :thumbup:  :shock: I think that is all.


----------



## eilenablue (Feb 15, 2012)

Heartseas said:


> Well in my family we know that it is contagious because my daughter and I both have it and we don't know which one of us caught it first. What is the CDC?


Hi Heartseas. I'm another Aussie living in Victoria and I've been wondering throughout all these posts what "CDC" was ....but now I've seen the answers from other KP'ers. My guess was going to be "Communicable Disease Centre" ..... I was close ... lol. My daughter isn't as fortunate as yours. I don't think mine will ever have this disease. She's recently told me I'm to be a grandmother in Sept .... and to 'get knitting' so my illness has really flared up in the last few weeks! - have a great day!! - from Elaine


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

julietremain said:


> 5mmdpns.....I LOVE your idea of us all going to a knitting camp together!!! Imagine the fun, imagine the creative energy,may none of us with this affliction ever go into remission....I spent the weekend at a knitting retreat where I had a GREAT time...and came home with more yarn....of course.....and I have JUST learned that I am going to be a grandmother!!!!! A whole new focus!!!! What a gift!!!!What a knitting opportunity!!! I"m going to start with a shawl for the mother-to-be!!!
> julie


From the sounds of some of us with this affliction, our family members have a good share of responsibility for our illness. I know my niece is guilty. I am going CRAZY knitting baby items for her expected baby. It is sooooo much fun. LOL :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I have the same sickness!  It is becoming a pandemic. Code Red--Code Red ~ LYS to the rescue!!! ;-)


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

CaroleJS said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > Joy Marshall said:
> ...


I'm at an all-time low. I'm about to begin a baby's blanket and I've only three WIPs.


----------



## CraftyKate (Feb 29, 2012)

Please do not notify the CDC or any other officials our houses will be fumigated and yarn will be sold only by presciption! Horrors!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

CraftyKate said:


> Please do not notify the CDC or any other officials our houses will be fumigated and yarn will be sold only by presciption! Horrors!


LOL Yes... and, the yarn will cost more because it's prescribed... not over-the-counter.


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I have not seen my doctor about this. I don't intend to.
> 
> I have told no one about it until now. I know I have it. It is irreversible. Progressive. It has advanced to stage 4.
> 
> ...


I think it is now getting to be a worldwide epidemic. It has spread to the UK. I have come down with it, and I know several people who also suffer in the same way. What are we to do. My cupboards are full of yarn, and I have yarn in bags around my chair too. It's definitely getting worse in the UK.


----------



## Roxie23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh dear! I had not realised so many people were afflicted with this complaint - even our Parish Priest has it. He and his wife knitted the full Nativity scene at Christmas and then knitted the Last Supper for Maunday Thursday - he did ask for some help with the disciples when he realised he would not have time to knit all twelve himself. 

He is now knitting himself an Aran sweater!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

This illness has gotten so bad for me that I look at KP last thing before I sleep and first thing upon waking. I think I dream about knitting. I get up at night and knit a few rows so I can sleep again. Still don't want a cure though!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> Heartseas said:
> 
> 
> > Well in my family we know that it is contagious because my daughter and I both have it and we don't know which one of us caught it first. What is the CDC?
> ...


Yes... they are our nation's health "watchdogs"... they do good work (I used to work for them on a study. One of six sites in the USA doing the same study for them). AND, I agree they should NEVER know about us because we don't want to be cured of this malady.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Martha French said:


> grahas said:
> 
> 
> > Good idea! I have it too. I make just one rule for myself to help counter the side effects of this illness. DO NOT NEGLECT THE CHILDREN
> ...


Oh Oh! Well, they were just sitting there and I do love intarsia knitting so...and I....well, gee....I didn't mean to.... but they do stand out with that teal background, don'tcha think?......they didn't seem to mind....they seemed right at home with the wook around them and all..... and the MN State Fair is in early September so they won't miss much school.....I'm sure to win Best In Show with this afghan...... they don't seem to mind hanging like that and.....

Oh dear.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

oh no heard of it & your not the only one!


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

I have had it for 6 years -- since the day I had my first knitting lesson at the LYS (local yarn shop). My eyes feasted on all the beautiful yarns and my hands trembled. After that lesson, I decided I needed a knitting bag. My mouth dropped open at the price -- surely there was a mistake? My first car was cheaper. But no, the lovely bags were one of a kind, made by a local crafter, so the price was correct. I took a deep breath and said "I'll take it! I can always eat less, turn the thermostat down at night, and drop cable TV." The LYS owner had absolutely no sense of humor and I don't think she ever quite forgave me. 

There was no turning back. I discovered the yarn section at Michael's and nearly swooned. The sales clerks looked uneasy as I fingered yarn and made little sounds of happiness. My stash soon filled a huge rubbermaid tote -- then another and another. Luckily I was an empty nester and lived alone, so it was easy to hide my addiction. 

To keep the LYS owner pacified (so she'd let me come to her knitting group), I bought yarn there as well, always on sale. I fell victim to her sales pitch more than once. "If you don't buy it now, I can't guarantee its availability later." She could sell sand to desert-dwellers. 

When my daughter learned to knit, at last I could reveal my secret. I showed her my stash boxes with pride. "You'll never use all this up," was her comment. Ha ha, before long she had her own stash.


----------



## ducksalad (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm worse then I realized. We are going away for a few days and I packed some knitting. Then on the off chance I want to do another profect, I threw in one of my crocheting projects as well.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Perhaps this is a gene we carry from birth. For me it lay dormant form many years, but about 5 yrs ago, I began having symptoms. It has gotten progressively worse, and since it was a preexisting illness, I have to pay for the treatment out of my own pocket. DH doesn't understand it all, but he is supportive.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

i am glad that i am among people who have this disease, i thought i was alone, & didn't want to say anything, 
its nice to know where true supporters can be found.
thank you all very much 
arwin


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Perhaps this is a gene we carry from birth. For me it lay dormant form many years, but about 5 yrs ago, I began having symptoms. It has gotten progressively worse, and since it was a preexisting illness, I have to pay for the treatment out of my own pocket. DH doesn't understand it all, but he is supportive.


how completely true!!


----------



## Sjklein (May 2, 2011)

I'm so glad someone has put a name to this "fun" disease!!


----------



## Sharky (Mar 7, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> Martha French said:
> 
> 
> > grahas said:
> ...


Oh my, you cocooned your children! Well they will be easy to locate when it's to feed them


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

This is one topic that I am so glad that I did not uncheck the watch this topic box. It has been interesting to hear how others are coping with their ailment and its side affects (of is that effects, I always have trouble with those two). Anyway, I have been making cupcake cradle purses lately out of peaches 'n cream. I like the fact that it actually stands up because of the type of yarn when it is a cradle. And Michaels has it on sale this week for $1 per skein...I think I need an appointment and hope my copay is not too high (it was $40 last month).


----------



## Gabbie (Apr 5, 2011)

Dear Ann,

I'm so happy to see that you are afflicted with the same disease that we all have. The only downside is not being able to keep up with all of the patterns and WIP of everyone else. 

Of course, we sympathize that you, like the rest of us, cannot possibly knit as fast as we'd like to finish all of those projects.

Please know that you are in good company. We all suffer from the same disease and you have many supporters here. We shall encourage you to keep your chin up and just go with the flow. When you have a dilemma, we'll all be here, cheering you on.

I have just finished my third shawl and am itching....to get to the next project....and find the perfect pattern to use!

Best of luck in your progression, Lauren


----------



## Jennifer's Granny (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't think this did originate in th UK. I remember my first knitting needles and ball of rainbow yarn. They came from the Woolworth store and were a present from my Auntie when I was 3yrs old. Ok. I know it was 62yrs ago but it still counts as that was the start of the disease for me. I proudly presented my newly acquired treasure to my grandmother for her to admire the many colours and hopefully tell me no one would ever have such beautiful yarn. She coo coo coo'd over it when I asked her what I should knit with it. With baited breath and heart bursting with pride I awaited her answer. Well, said granny. It says in the Bible that Joseph's mother made for him of many colours, I expect it was just like your wool. So I don't think it started in the UK though it is definately rife here now.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Okay I've done it! I have all my knit books and magazines inventoried, part of my stash. Now I need to inventory and prioritize my WIP. Plus I added 7 more small projects from my recent indulgence--a yarn shop hop.

Trying to control my addiction by inventorying my books and magazines and in order to find patterns easier. Example when someone mentions a pattern on KP from a Vogue issue I can check if I have it. You can make a table in Word with several columns making it possible to sort by title, author, year or pattern. My last column I have listed the pattern name(s)that I intend to make. I had only one duplicate book and that was because the author had a later printing in paperback, changing the name and cover art, everything else was the same. Anyone interested in America Knits by Melanie Falick, pb, 1996/2005--I will make it cheap!


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you all of you lovely KP'rs who have posted here! I have laughed until the tears rolled down my cheeks...........just what I needed after a rough day in work. I too have a stash and currently (counting on my fingers here...)roughly 5 WIP's and just bought more supplies at the end of last week. (I also read more than 1 book at a time) so I am happy to be in such good company! Will have to go and see if I can do a row or two before bed now!


----------



## bell (Jan 21, 2011)

eilenablue said:


> Heartseas said:
> 
> 
> > Well in my family we know that it is contagious because my daughter and I both have it and we don't know which one of us caught it first. What is the CDC?
> ...


U R close it is the Center for Disease in Atlanta, Ga. And they would not know what to do about it. It is hard to find the source of it.


----------



## greatgmadeb (May 3, 2011)

NMKnittinggrani said:


> Goodness no!! CDC would surely quarantee us all and we could not go for more yarn. Let's keep it between those of us who understand. :-D


Off subject  NMKKnittingrani How do you like that 3 wheeled motorcycle. Don't have one but wish I did. I also live in NM.

Re our mutual disease; all this true confession is making me feel better. I'm coming out of the closet with my WIPs...no more hiding them. Don't even know why I hide them as I'm the only one living here. I'm a new knitter and slow so have been somewhat shy about knitting in public. But now... :thumbup:


----------



## greatgmadeb (May 3, 2011)

I have another strain of the disease...going back on the string to see every thing written about it...gotta check for any rare symptoms.


----------



## Waterford Girl (Mar 10, 2012)

I think maybe there is an epidemic .???????
Happy knitting


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

me2memeinVT said:


> Very contagious!


This is a Universal complaint...live with it!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

The addiction - the 'thrill' of starting a new project!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Hate to add fuel to the fire but....did all of you know that Webs is having their anniversary say? I just ordered.....oh noooooo!

http://www.yarn.com/webs-anniversary-sale


----------



## CraftyKate (Feb 29, 2012)

Your getting well, and shaming the rest of us, how could you you organize your stash and patterns so well without offering to do that for everyone!


----------



## shiradon (Apr 6, 2012)

Just went over to daughters house and started her on a starbella project. She now has three projects going. She is one of us, and she laughed when I told her all this communication. How fun. isn't it wonderful we can all be friends and help each other with this epidemic ;O)


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Roxie23 said:


> Oh dear! I had not realised so many people were afflicted with this complaint - even our Parish Priest has it. He and his wife knitted the full Nativity scene at Christmas and then knitted the Last Supper for Maunday Thursday - he did ask for some help with the disciples when he realised he would not have time to knit all twelve himself.
> 
> He is now knitting himself an Aran sweater!


Roxie--that sounds close to yarn bombing! A knitted nativity scene?


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

the addiction has made it way to missouri


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

I have this complaint too, but I developed mine after joining KP so many lovely projects I have to have, have just started mt fifth project in 7 days so I think I have advance stage.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

ducksalad said:


> I'm worse then I realized. We are going away for a few days and I packed some knitting. Then on the off chance I want to do another profect, I threw in one of my crocheting projects as well.


I am afflicted in the same way. I had to go stay with my Mom after she had a heart attack. I didn't know how long I would be staying. I took supplies for 3 knit projects and a WIP. I got 1 3/4 project done. And I had my Grandson to care for also. AND I came down with a cold. Luckily it was short lived.

KNIT ON! ! ! ! !


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

Knitting really keeps me grounded. No matter what else is going on the knitting is there. Call me crazy. I have my
strong faith but this is a tangible expression of what I
can do in the moment. Some I see knit in church but I am
not that bad yet. ( at least not on Sunday)


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

My disease is getting worse. I think I "yarn bombed" the grandkids!


----------



## Sharky (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm trying very hard to spread this disease to my daughter, granddaughters and my daughter's MIL. I gave knitting kits to my grandchildren and when I asked her to come over and I would start her on an easy project. Her response, 'Grammie, I learned how to knit when you gave me the kit.'. 

I have a lot of work to do. My daughter has her own business and hardly has time to sleep, so she is a no go for the time being. Both the GDs are so active as Tweens, they both play sports and take music lessons. They are busy, busy, busy. So, I thought and thought of something that would spark their interest. My SIL, daughter, and GDs love love love anything Harry Potter. I found the Harry Potter scarf pattern, ordered the yarn yesterday and had each choose their factions, there are 4, so GD got first choice, then mom and dad had to agree on the last two. So, they will see WIP because I will take it every time we see them, house, sport functions, when we all meet for dinners. 

I started kristas mother in law and said she would try again. I gave her caston lessons, taught knit and purl, gave her Knitters Companion, thought she would take off, inquire on her own, but she is a little resistant to the disease. Horrible thought, she may be IMMUNE!


----------



## gudrung (Sep 3, 2011)

I also have the disease. went to Walmart yesterday & saw Bernat floral & had to have it for sweater for ggd.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

grammaollie said:


> I'm trying very hard to spread this disease to my daughter, granddaughters and my daughter's MIL. I gave knitting kits to my grandchildren and when I asked her to come over and I would start her on an easy project. Her response, 'Grammie, I learned how to knit when you gave me the kit.'.
> 
> I have a lot of work to do. My daughter has her own business and hardly has time to sleep, so she is a no go for the time being. Both the GDs are so active as Tweens, they both play sports and take music lessons. They are busy, busy, busy. So, I thought and thought of something that would spark their interest. My SIL, daughter, and GDs love love love anything Harry Potter. I found the Harry Potter scarf pattern, ordered the yarn yesterday and had each choose their factions, there are 4, so GD got first choice, then mom and dad had to agree on the last two. So, they will see WIP because I will take it every time we see them, house, sport functions, when we all meet for dinners.
> 
> I started kristas mother in law and said she would try again. I gave her caston lessons, taught knit and purl, gave her Knitters Companion, thought she would take off, inquire on her own, but she is a little resistant to the disease. Horrible thought, she may be IMMUNE!


Or, I shudder to think, she may be a carrier!! Just think--there may be hundreds, nay thousands, of asymptomatic relatives and friends with whom we have shared (knitting) needles, that seem to have no interest whatsoever, and all along they're just passing this curse around worldwide! Oh, the horror of it all!!


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

this has been the funniest most fun thread that I have ever read.. All of you are so funny. Disease ridden but funny.... hugs Karen


----------



## Katia (Nov 1, 2011)

I agree....so wild and witty! And such pure FUN! Yu'all are just lovely!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

CaroleJS said:


> ducksalad said:
> 
> 
> > I'm worse then I realized. We are going away for a few days and I packed some knitting. Then on the off chance I want to do another profect, I threw in one of my crocheting projects as well.
> ...


Tell me ladies--do you pack your projects first and what room is left over then your clothes?

I actually have an extra bag for yarn and an over-sized "purse" for at least one ongoing project plus my overnight bag which takes me far less time to pack and this is for just two nights.


----------



## ECee (Mar 26, 2012)

I agree, it really is fun, you are all unbelievable!!!
I think someone will come along and make all of this into a film and then what......


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

My Grandson's girl friend now has this disease. She learned to knit when a little girl but gave it up and now she is older she asked my daughter to teach her so she landed over at my daughter's place just before Easter and said "I have brought my knitting" She didn't know how to cast on so I showed her how to and my daughter showed her how to follow the instructions in the pattern and she was home and hosed.
She wanted to knit herself a pair of slippers and she and my grandson were going up the bush to her parents for Easter and she rang when they were half way there and said "I have one slipper finished" So there you are!!!! She is a brainy girl My grandson sure knows how to pick "em


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

10Jean said:


> Knitting really keeps me grounded. No matter what else is going on the knitting is there. Call me crazy. I have my
> strong faith but this is a tangible expression of what I
> can do in the moment. Some I see knit in church but I am
> not that bad yet. ( at least not on Sunday)


I agree. Knitted kept me from going under when my husband died. I also have my strong faith, but having something to do with my hands helps as well. I do take my knitting with me to meetings at church, but never during a service on Sundays.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

10Jean said:


> Knitting really keeps me grounded. No matter what else is going on the knitting is there. Call me crazy. I have my
> strong faith but this is a tangible expression of what I
> can do in the moment. Some I see knit in church but I am
> not that bad yet. ( at least not on Sunday)


I agree. Knitting kept me grounded when my husband died. I also have my strong faith, but having something to do with my hands also helps. I have taken my knitting to church meetings but never to a service on Sundays.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

I have it, too! I have 15 UFO's on my Ravelry projects page and that is probably only about 1/2 of what I "really" have! Love to start new projects! I'm trying to work on my UFO's here and there, but still tend to keep starting something new.


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

One of my resolutions a few years back was to finish more projects. I would not start something new unless I finished something. Needless to say, all the small projects got finished. Still had totes full of UFO's when I moved. Some went in storage and some were repurposed into beautiful balls of yarn for another project (this were the UUFO's)lol


----------



## Sharky (Mar 7, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Being critically ill with this my ownself... I've inquired about a hospice facility. I am having difficulty locating one that has sufficient space for current WIP's *AND* convenient location near LYS.... There may be a huge market for this type of establishment, as the Baby Boomers are fast approaching the most dangerous age bracket for the particulart strain that seems to strike those entering retirement... Maybe a group home with many Ott lights is the way to go.... Must see if pets are allowed...


This story is honest to God true -- last fall had to go in for 6 month checkup at breast surgeon. Had a long wait, but that was fortunate. Met a very nice 85 years young who had sold her home and moved into an assisted living complex across the river. She was from the Bronx and guess what her name is--Rhoda. she has macular degeneration so bad she can't get glasses to help. But she knits, has knitted all her life. Her grandson improvised lighting and major magnification for her to see the charts. Wow, she said when 
moved she had about 3,000 skeins of yarn and grandson found many WIP. She brought every skein with her and has it tucked in all over, very tightly she said. She said that the great thing about yarn was that you can squish it down, and rightly bragged about getting all her yarn to fit. She has been teaching others in the facility and they marvel how still knits so precisely and quickly. She makes afghans for charities, many for the VA in Lebanon. Her aghan won 1st place in the nearby fair last year and won 2 nd place in a New York competition. She is some amazing lady and we conversed without bother of the 4 hour wait. It was after that I started my stash quest. Had to have something to take my mind off all the illnesses both my husband and I went through last year and something to look forward to. So that's my story! Oh, forgot to mention her closet isn't used for her clothes LOL.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I caught this disease at a young age, when I was about 14 or 15 I was coming back to Wollongong from Newcastle in NSW Australia with my mother and a friend by car. I was in the backseat and it was night so I had the interior light of the car on so that I could keep knitting the jumper that I was making. I even took my knitting to school and would knit in my lunch hour. My friends at school thought that it was great as I would be able to teach them, the sewing teacher didn't have the time or knowledge to be able to tell them the abbreviations and show them the different stitches. My friends were really appreciated the fact that I could knit, I never took that subject at school.


----------



## promisegirlfarm (Mar 17, 2011)

10Jean said:


> Knitting really keeps me grounded. No matter what else is going on the knitting is there. Call me crazy. I have my
> strong faith but this is a tangible expression of what I
> can do in the moment. Some I see knit in church but I am
> not that bad yet. ( at least not on Sunday)


A "few" years ago at my church I gathered about 10 females together in the basement and taught them all how to knit a simple ski cap. I didn't feel a bit guilty because I was creating some "drug buddies" I could enjoy the addiction with! Ha. I do all the driving for my husband and I and keep my WIP in a large canvas bag that I take 
to waiting rooms, book stores, libraries so these fingers are never idle.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

What a GREAT story - thanks for sharing!


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I heard they are opening up a colony for people with this disease. It will accommodate those in all stages of the disease by having comfortable seating of all types for all sizes with superb lighting, quiet music, tranquil gardens for repose, snack time, delicious prepared meals all served in a beautiful atmosphere which accommodates all needs of those afflicted. Medication in the form of needles of various brands, sizes and styles, along with unending supplies of chunky, DK, medium weight and all other types of stringy stuff at the ready. All types of beverages preferred by those afflicted will be available at all times, without any interruptions. It will be called Knitter's Heaven.


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

PamieSue1 said:


> I heard they are opening up a colony for people with this disease. It will accommodate those in all stages of the disease by having comfortable seating of all types for all sizes with superb lighting, quiet music, tranquil gardens for repose, snack time, delicious prepared meals all served in a beautiful atmosphere which accommodates all needs of those afflicted. Medication in the form of needles of various brands, sizes and styles, along with unending supplies of chunky, DK, medium weight and all other types of stringy stuff at the ready. All types of beverages preferred by those afflicted will be available at all times, without any interruptions. It will be called Knitter's Heaven.


I am assuming that they will have a stash of hooks for those who feel so inclined, some days its needles, some days hooks, but Knitter's Heaven with both and an unending Diet Coke would be well ...Heaven. lol


----------



## crystalpendant (Apr 5, 2012)

My Grandmother taught me to knit and crochet when I was 5 or 6. By the age of 10 I was pretty darn good. My Aunt worked for a factory that made hand made "Swiss" cardigans. She bought the material home for me to knit one, I did, and she took it to work with her to show the Boss. He asked if I would like a summer job working from home. I got to knit 12 hours a day for two months. Lots of pretty colors and got paid quite well (at least i thought so then). I had pocket money for the fall and I helped out the family too. These days they would call it child abuse. I called it heaven.


----------



## yarnslut (Aug 9, 2011)

I just realized this: When we were first married, I started a pair of plaid (argyle) socks for my husband. It required many bobbins and very small needles. I got to the part where I was supposed to "turn the heel". I didn't know how, so I just left the project. That was almost 52 years ago. (1960). I still have the unfinished project, but the instructions have "flaked" away. There is no hope for this. But he can put the socks on from either end.


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh, yes, it will also take care of Hookers and all types of afflicted people who are addicted to the stringy stuff. It will be a paradise to behold!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

That was quite a story grammaollie. Just goes to show we never know where the blessing will come from. You just met a wealth of knowledge and wisdom.


----------



## Katia (Nov 1, 2011)

Crystalpendant, I had a non-knitting variation of your story. When I was 12, I raised pullets (young chickens; we lived on a small chicken farm/truck farm) for the summer to sell at 3 months of age. I kept track of what I spent on food and medicine so I could pay my dad back and get my profit. I did all the work, the record keeping, and negotiated the sale. THEN I had to muck out the small coop and get it pristine again. Talk about child abuse!! But I made enough to go back to eighth grade with a new wardrobe, sewn and knitted by yours truly...and I inhabited cloud nine for many weeks! Heaven, indeed. Thanks for the memory!


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

PamieSue1 said:


> I heard they are opening up a colony for people with this disease. It will accommodate those in all stages of the disease by having comfortable seating of all types for all sizes with superb lighting, quiet music, tranquil gardens for repose, snack time, delicious prepared meals all served in a beautiful atmosphere which accommodates all needs of those afflicted. Medication in the form of needles of various brands, sizes and styles, along with unending supplies of chunky, DK, medium weight and all other types of stringy stuff at the ready. All types of beverages preferred by those afflicted will be available at all times, without any interruptions. It will be called Knitter's Heaven.


Any good knitter knows it wouldn't be a Knitter's Heaven without our chocolate. This is the "maintenance meds" for our disease.


----------



## Sharky (Mar 7, 2012)

Way back in the history archives in the 14th century, a knitted sock was discovered with a mummy in a sarcophagus. Piles of yarn were tucked all around her, and the sarcophagus was lined in mother of purl. There were many types of needles joining her. Egyptians always buried things of value with its occupant. When the sarcophagus was opened a great dust of decayed yarn fibers sprayed on the opener. The woman in the sarcophagus had a huge smile on her face. The hieroglyphs explained that the woman entered the sarcophagus to have peace and quiet because her family claimed she was a yarn hoarder and would not let her knit to her hearts delight. She shut the lid of the sarcophagus and would not open it. The mother of purl provided light to knit. This is where the phrase 'happy as a clam' originated. The discoverer closed the lid after confiscating some beatiful needles. She was insatiable spinning wool, knitting and crocheting. THEN the knitting mummy appeared begging for her needles back. The mummy then shared her knitting knowledge with the discover who did not know the mummy had passed the delightful disease to her who in turn unknowingly passed the disease to many of her friends and relatives providing them with hours of fun and pleasure making exquiste works of art that were passed down through the ages. 

PS Unfortunately, the only true part is the first sentence. &#128525;&#128525; Please feel free to add/change to story if you like, I gotta go knit something! LOL


----------



## Mary G Springfield MO (Apr 19, 2012)

Do you think there is a 12 step program for this? I have promised myself that I won't buy any more yarn until I have finished a 63 square afgan I started about 6 years ago. So far so good - no new yarn purchases and I'm finishing my beautiful afgan.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Mary G Springfield MO said:


> Do you think there is a 12 step program for this? I have promised myself that I won't buy any more yarn until I have finished a 63 square afgan I started about 6 years ago. So far so good - no new yarn purchases and I'm finishing my beautiful afgan.


Twelve steps:

1 - inventory stash
2 - inventory patterns
3 - inventory books
4 - inventory needles & hooks
5 - look at yarn again, touch, feel, enjoy
6 - inventory and prioritize unfinished projects
7 - go to KP and read all about how others have finished a project, group therapy
8 - make a confession to everyone at KP that you are a knit-aholic
9 - put all your finished projects that you have photographed on Ravelry
10 - Make a list of all your favorite shops and plan your errand routes away from them....avoidance.
11 - add knit-aholic as a new work to your spell check
12 - ignore all of the above.

Nope there is no cure.


----------



## Northumbrian Doreen (Apr 8, 2012)

So that is what's the matter with me, it must be contagious :lol:


----------



## promisegirlfarm (Mar 17, 2011)

yarnslut said:


> I just realized this: When we were first married, I started a pair of plaid (argyle) socks for my husband. It required many bobbins and very small needles. I got to the part where I was supposed to "turn the heel". I didn't know how, so I just left the project. That was almost 52 years ago. (1960). I still have the unfinished project, but the instructions have "flaked" away. There is no hope for this. But he can put the socks on from either end.


Great story! I too knit a pair of argyle socks for my hubby. I knew nothing about turning the heel but just followed the instructions and it was actually fun watching the heel take shape. I believe most instructions for heel-turning are basically the same so why don't you get those 52-year old socks out and have some fun?


----------



## Lactknitter (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm afflicted as well! I hear there are different strains -- woolitis, cottonitis (which I currently have), acrylicitis, alpacaitis... and the list goes on...

I'd request not notifying the CDC. They'll try to come up with a vaccine. I shutter to think...


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I've got it bad also. I can't do house work, have to really plan my outings and know am losing sleep. I spend 60% of my time on KP, another 35% playing with yarn in one form or another. The remaining time I am thinking about WIP's, projects yet to be or organizing yarn, patterns or reading the many knit and crochet magazines I recieve by mail. I fear there is no hope for me at this advamced stage. I'm just grateful there are so many who understand what I am going through.My case has come on rapidly. I picked up my first ball of yarn just a little over a year ago. It is definitly progressive.


----------



## wagski1 (Oct 6, 2011)

I also have this illness. I wonder what happens as we progress through stage four. also, there may be no physical pain but there is mental anguish, at least for me........thinking about all those wips.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

It's in the genes. Eve (of Adam and...fame) was our first to be addicted - after all - how do you think they got those aprons?


----------



## bilbep (Jun 8, 2011)

I hate to say this, but I truly believe that Knitting Paradise has worsened the severity of this disease.


----------



## kidatheart (Oct 15, 2011)

I have crochetitis. The side of my chair is full of yarn, hooks, books and you name it. When I can't sleep at night my mind is in create mode but I sure hope they never find a cure. I have tried to get hubby to make a cabinet for my stash to hide my mess but so far the mess remains. But at least the largest stash in the closets is hidden. I am so glad creativity is alive and well and shared by so many. It is a wonderful talent my mother passed on to my sister and me. My house may not be as clean as it once was but I have thinner fingers.


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh my gosh--I have it! What should I do? Help.


----------



## bellamimi5 (Dec 10, 2011)

biker chick said:


> I just realized I have this same problem. My chair is surrounded with WIPs and yarn, hooks & needles. I am a great starter, see a new pattern and have to give it a try. I do finish an item eventually but love to start. Several dish cloths are in my to go bag, a couple afghans by my recliner and a hat by my other chair. Newly purchased yarn with my angry bird hat pattern waiting to be started.


LOL!! Absolutely hilarious, as is the original diagnosis! My girlfriend and I also call ourselves "serial project starters!" I am starting a dress and a beret for my gd's 5th birthday next month, and even though my stash is ginormous, and I obviously have plenty of the right yarn to start the dress, I had to travel to the LYS for just the right colors, which I happen to notice on a house as I walking to the LYS!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

sandyann said:


> PamieSue1 said:
> 
> 
> > I heard they are opening up a colony for people with this disease. It will accommodate those in all stages of the disease by having comfortable seating of all types for all sizes with superb lighting, quiet music, tranquil gardens for repose, snack time, delicious prepared meals all served in a beautiful atmosphere which accommodates all needs of those afflicted. Medication in the form of needles of various brands, sizes and styles, along with unending supplies of chunky, DK, medium weight and all other types of stringy stuff at the ready. All types of beverages preferred by those afflicted will be available at all times, without any interruptions. It will be called Knitter's Heaven.
> ...


Hope we have a large stash of yarn as well as the hooks and needles. The other thing we would need is a never ending supply of food when ever we get hungry as well. Obviously we wouldn't get tired in Heaven so we could knit and crochet to our hearts content. 
:lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## gudrung (Sep 3, 2011)

I hadnt been knitting for afew years, but my daughters got me addicted again,when she had me knitting baby -shower gifts for friends. But I still have yarn from more then 30 years ago & started hoarding again.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

gudrung said:


> I hadnt been knitting for afew years, but my daughters got me addicted again,when she had me knitting baby -shower gifts for friends. But I still have yarn from more then 30 years ago & started hoarding again.


Me, too! Just goes to prove how this disease works! Just made an oversized afghan for my brother/SIL's wedding anniversary from yarn I had 25 years ago. It's still stark white! And 4 ply for those New York winters! Went through all my stash and settled on this. My, oh my, oh my!


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

I have it, will be nice to tell my hubby that lots of other people have it too lol :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

newquay said:


> Oh my gosh--I have it! What should I do? Help.


Your just going to have to adjust as once you get, it's hopeless. You'll have it forever.


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> sandyann said:
> 
> 
> > PamieSue1 said:
> ...


Sorry Girls, As much as I like Knitting and Crochet I do not want to join you. I am 82 years old but do not wish to go to any kind of Heaven yet

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Sharky (Mar 7, 2012)

Heartseas said:


> Hannelore said:
> 
> 
> > sandyann said:
> ...


That is the funniest comeback I've heard! Well said, but you know they are just joking around😄💓


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

This disease brings Heaven here for all of us addicted earthlings!


----------



## Sharky (Mar 7, 2012)

KnitPicker said:


> This disease brings Heaven here for all of us addicted earthlings!


Yes, so true, when I get up in the morning and go downstairs I swear the yarns are singing with shining light around them, come to me oh melancholy baby, and all my cares and woes dissipate when I pick up some needles. And the yarns in unison quietly say, 'You go, Girl'


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

bellamimi5 said:


> biker chick said:
> 
> 
> > I just realized I have this same problem. My chair is surrounded with WIPs and yarn, hooks & needles. I am a great starter, see a new pattern and have to give it a try. I do finish an item eventually but love to start. Several dish cloths are in my to go bag, a couple afghans by my recliner and a hat by my other chair. Newly purchased yarn with my angry bird hat pattern waiting to be started.
> ...


It's not that you didn't have enough yarn it is the absolute pleasure of entering a yarn store and I like the color of a house as an inspiration or is it an excuse.. Teehee!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am afraid my disease is becoming worse. My son is in process of moving out of our house, I will now have a stash room.. oh I'm sorry it's the "craft" room...  ;-)


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Wish I had another stash room as mine is overflowing all over my living room. I say that it adds color and decoration to room, when it's just that I have no where else to go with it.


----------



## gudrung (Sep 3, 2011)

Now I need another setof circulars with shorte tips for hats for GDS. Dont like straights anymore. Also just bought another book for crochet headwraps, so crochet in between knitting


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Angelsmom1 said:


> Wish I had another stash room as mine is overflowing all over my living room. I say that it adds color and decoration to room, when it's just that I have no where else to go with it.


How about PODS (Portable On Demand Storage): http://www.pods.com/

or larger: http://stocor.com/?110220


----------



## Azsuzy (Mar 1, 2012)

Can you imagine a world where, instead of waging war, we knitted away our cares? I know it's not possible, but just listen to the sound of rocking chairs, clicking needles and chatting about the next project!


----------



## promisegirlfarm (Mar 17, 2011)

Azsuzy said:


> Can you imagine a world where, instead of waging war, we knitted away our cares? I know it's not possible, but just listen to the sound of rocking chairs, clicking needles and chatting about the next project!


That's because the FEMALE of the human species is involved!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

promisegirlfarm said:


> Azsuzy said:
> 
> 
> > Can you imagine a world where, instead of waging war, we knitted away our cares? I know it's not possible, but just listen to the sound of rocking chairs, clicking needles and chatting about the next project!
> ...


Opps! We do have some very talented male knitters and crocheters too....one of my favorite LYS's is owned by man who is perhaps the most talented of shop owners and he does silk embroidery and tapestries as well. I always go to him for very good advise on what yarns to use and what colors to combine (my down fall).


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> > Wish I had another stash room as mine is overflowing all over my living room. I say that it adds color and decoration to room, when it's just that I have no where else to go with it.
> ...


Believe me, I have seen the commercials on TV for PODS and am very interesting. I have a spot where I could park one indefinitly.Thanks for the link. LOL!!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

This dis-ease does not know borders, nor does it discriminate. It can affect any one any where, just look at some of the people and places of folks who have responded to this topic. Even children are not safe.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Alas-so true so true!


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Those socks are calling to us. YOu just have to finnish them. The socks are like a magic that encourgages the rest of us to hold onto unfinished works. please finish the socks now I have this overwhelming need to make socks. It is making my other wip very enveious I have the knitting comsomption. My husband is an engineer that helped design the space shuttle. (secretly is was to spread yarn thoughout the universe.) That way everyones stash could be illuminated for the next genertation of yarn users. If the socks are not completed we shall all have to keep knitting more socks, leggings, pants, sweater. ( my gosh the list is growing. ) Happy knitting. You are so funny Linda


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

eilenablue said:


> ozgal said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely a global epidemic in play ! And that wool fairy mentioned by Judy's Needles must have the same powers as Santa Claus because she works her magic in Oz too.
> ...


Well the addiction has moved further South that, New Zealand. The only thing is I never have WIP. I always just knit one item. At a time. I couldn't imagine having. Lots of different things on the go. It would drive me nuts. My mother and sister are the same. Way I was bought up I suppose.

Rosenz


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't know if it's the raising up that caused it - I think it's more the contagious disease - we catch it from everyone else. I do only one thing at a time, but that's because of my time - I only have time to work on one thing at a time - but the disease makes me WANT to do many WIPs at once. I'm thinking it'll only get worse as I get older! Oh, well.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> eilenablue said:
> 
> 
> > ozgal said:
> ...


----------



## promisegirlfarm (Mar 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> promisegirlfarm said:
> 
> 
> > Azsuzy said:
> ...


You're right -- I am sure there are men knitters in this very diverse world. AAMOF, recently in our town I met a knit shop owner (he also knits) who helped me start a project of knitting a gorgeous shawl he was exhibiting in his shop. Only problem is he did not ask me if I had any experience with lace knitting (I did not) and I set out to knit this lovely garment and what a challenge it has been. So this opens up a new subject for me -- that is lace knitting!


----------



## Sharky (Mar 7, 2012)

grayknitter said:


> very fatal had to give my husband my credit card so i would stop buying yarn,trying to save for the house


I'm feel so sorry for you, but dont be in total despair, the house should provide vast amounts of stash storage, so don't be at a loss, there is hope. Did you happen to memorize the card number, just in case you have a severe attack of 'this yarn will go nice in new housitis.'.


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

Lol it must be CONTAGEOUS. Does it go with youcan neverhave toomuchyarnitis?


----------



## Sharky (Mar 7, 2012)

Prayz said:


> Lol it must be CONTAGEOUS. Does it go with youcan neverhave toomuchyarnitis?


DH thinks I have enough yarn, but doesn't understand the grave condition I'm in, yes it exactly goes with 'youcanneverhavetoomuchyarnitis'. How many of you also have these accompanying symptoms? 'canthaveenoughneedlesitis and canthavetoomanypatternsitis' If you have all 3 conditions
you are in seventh heaven, and yes I say fooey on those loved ones who don't understand. Fooey, Fooey, Fooey. I really didn't want to admit to the other symptoms because I thought it was just me. Now I am free of guilt, what a load off my shoulders. Smiles all around! 😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

Good news, sometimes this illness can go into remission for short periods of time. Yes, you the times when you are sick with the flu or a family member is, but then just as quick as the remission started, it ends again. 

Heard it started back during the evolution of man, called the Green with Envy disease. Started because man was envious of the stylish warm fur coats of animals. Mankind has since spread this epidmic in a variety of ways, continuely trying to make all other forms of animals jealous by adding the colors of the rainbow to mankinds "fur". Like others have said, there is no cure, it will not kill us thank God, but it could break our bank accounts, over spend our limits on credit cards, fill our houses with WIP and yarn all over the place until there is no more room for our loved ones... SOUNDS like a great disease to have  It is our responsability as sound minded citizens of this world to continue spreading this disease for many more generations to come. We must accomplish reversing the "Green with Envy" so that the animals one day will envy mankind.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Prayz said:


> Lol it must be CONTAGEOUS. Does it go with youcan neverhave toomuchyarnitis?


That is just a symptom of the disease.


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

I was in remission for years. I am in the beginning stage of Stage 1 and just know that it will be a full blown case of Stage 4 before too long. Does it strike grandmothers harder?


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Laura Lee said:


> I was in remission for years. I am in the beginning stage of Stage 1 and just know that it will be a full blown case of Stage 4 before too long. Does it strike grandmothers harder?


Oh yes. And after the granchildren grow up but before greatgrandchildren arrive the desire to knit more baby and littl kids sweaters, jackets and caps becomes so fierce that some of us go out looking for children. It is against the law to take children who are not yours. If you do so, you will be put in prison where you are not allowed sharp things such as knitting needles. You could be there a long time. I hear the food is not good but there are women who want to be your friend. Maybe be your "special" friend. Sometimes guards also. It is nice to feel wanted but you may not want a "special" friend.

So I think it best to try to avoid prison. I did it by finding a nice homeless shelter which takes in families so now I continue to make pretty, cute, adorable and fashionable things for babies and children of all ages. Adults, too. It makes me happy to knit and even happier to know that what I knit is gonna make someone feel very special. It may make someone's day better and isn't that a great thing?


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> Laura Lee said:
> 
> 
> > I was in remission for years. I am in the beginning stage of Stage 1 and just know that it will be a full blown case of Stage 4 before too long. Does it strike grandmothers harder?
> ...


Thanks for the chuckle on the prison part. I am having my 18th grandchild due in August so have plenty to knit/crochet for...Have a good day!


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

uh oh - mounting evidence suggests I may have contracted this affliction too.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Gee, that is weird. I thought I was the only one suffering from this ongoing undiagnosed illness. Nice to know that I am definitely not alone.
Perhaps we could all meet to find out what, if anything, we could or should do about it, but for the time being, your secret is safe with me.


----------



## meebo1 (May 10, 2012)

When we moved house in 2010 after 37 years in the same place, I was quite shocked when I counted the boxes (large ones) containing my yarn stash - 28 if I remember right. Then there are the patterns and books and needles (we won't talk about my sewing things).....So you are not alone with this disease


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

From time to time I will put myself on a yarn diet. This usually happens when something big is coming like a wool festival or I am going on vacation and will be visiting the local yarn shops. For a few months before these things come up I go on the yarn diet so I am able to make purchases when these things happen.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh my! That is tooo funny!!! But alas, my hubby is working out of state. Umm so i have free rein with my cards. lol Take cans and bottles back, then hit yard sales. This will prevent near fatal withdrawals.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

ladysjk said:


> I would like to offer some medical advise for this illness, but the research has not come up with a cure, there is no patch, pill or vaccine yet. I too feel your pain, as I am in the early stages, I know how rapidly this disease progresses. I do have to admit, I think I caught it from those of you on this sight, as I never had it before..not blaming, just saying those pictures, links etc are causing this to become an epidemic.


"I never had it before"...
Yeah, RRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIGHTT!  :twisted:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

realsilvergirl said:


> We need an antiyarnial gel to rub on hands before going into yarn stores...


 :shock: I tried that. Forget it. It doesn't work. U just wipe your hands on your jeans, go inside and come out with a couple of bags anyway.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Sherry1 said:


> I, too, am afflicted. I also have a complication of sockitis for which they can do nothing. While I have no pain I am weak and have difficulty operating things like the vacuum cleaner and the stove. I am happy to have found this support group.


So that's why the Big Guy has to do the cooking! [Sigh of relief.] I thought he was getting a bellyache!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

La Bergere said:


> I've been trying to resort to the perseverance technique for a while now. It's tough, and I do have the occasional relapse, but I'm holding out... Nice to know we're all suffering together!


Didn't you read the DISCLAIMER in my last post? :hunf: 
You'd better be careful. The perseverance technique may be:
1. harmful to your health
2. bankrupting your LYS and making it harder to find that "perfect" skein
3. forcing you to continue a project that no longer "calls" to you
4. making you grumpy and fretful because of worrying about those projects that definitely have to have a few rows every so often.
THERE MAY BE OTHER SIDE EFFECTS OF THIS PROCESS.
BE VERY CAREFUL!!!! :thumbdown:


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm infected, but I didn't realize it was a disease... thought it was a lifestyle! 

T-MINE-P "Too many ideas, not enough projects"


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Jennifer's Granny said:


> OMG I think I must have a mutant strain of the virus . Not only that, I am in denial. I have hidden away in my attic 2 knitting machines. The Brother has been very prolific I cannot believe how many treats it has ordered for itself. The Paff has had a bad case of jealousy and now has so many yarns it needs several large dustbin liners to hold it all. As if that wasn't bad enough I found a stash of hand knitting patterns along with knitting needles from size 0 to size 14 UK. Carrier bags full of knitting yarn hidden in any empty space I could find, in cupboards, on top of them, behind, under, chairs, beds, it makes no difference. I am beyond help, I know I am. Today I found the disease has gone into advanced stages. There are countless knitting beads, bright shiney beautiful objecte to enhance. Also knitting lace in many many colours. What can I do???!!!


  SIT DOWN AND KNIT!!! ROFL :thumbup:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

i'M WIT' u, hEARTSEAS! Even tho I'm only 71! :thumbup:


----------



## sjordanc (Aug 9, 2011)

Misdiagnosis: This is not a disease, it is a gift that we obtain from God. 
He knits too.
Ps.139:13-For you created my inmost being; You KNIT me together in my mother's womb. I am fearfully and wonderfully made.


----------



## SharonK1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Finally!! Finally someone has put a name to it....Thank you :-D


----------



## myraspinstoo (May 10, 2012)

this is one of the funniest threads i have read on any site. we should form a support group and entertain an intervention. perhaps at a knitting conference


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

thats what i have caught.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

myraspinstoo said:


> this is one of the funniest threads i have read on any site. we should form a support group and entertain an intervention. perhaps at a knitting conference


I know that KP is my support group, I have had people provide me with help and encouragement no matter the time of day/night. Luckily I have an enabler of a husband, I don't worry about him getting mad or doing violence on my stash (as my ex did) I do not want an intervention, I love the creativity that my addiction has inspired and in the long run it is cheaper than booze and smokes!


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

thats what i have caught.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

sjordanc said:


> Misdiagnosis: This is not a disease, it is a gift that we obtain from God.
> He knits too.
> Ps.139:13-For you created my inmost being; You KNIT me together in my mother's womb. I am fearfully and wonderfully made.


I like this.


----------



## banda1939 (May 10, 2012)

Me too


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

a"virus" one can live with !good kind


----------



## DOROTHY69 (Mar 20, 2011)

Love it...... don't worry about a cure. I like the Illness.......


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

DOROTHY69 said:


> Love it...... don't worry about a cure. I like the Illness.......


It's one of the healthiest illness one could have. I thouroughly enjoy "suffering" from it.


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

Should we start a support group? Is it ok to bring yarn, patterns and hooks/needles to the meetings?


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

LindY G said:


> Should we start a support group? Is it ok to bring yarn, patterns and hooks/needles to the meetings?


We could call it a yarn work group or some thing snappy like that. We can all share patterns and learn from others how knitting and crocheting affects our lives in a positive manner.


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

Very clever. It must be contagious.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I vote for the Support Group! Then we can "suffer" together! roflmao!!!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Southern Perl said:


> Very clever. It must be contagious.


Very much so and incurable too.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

crystalpendant said:


> While no real cure has been found there is a placebo. After well meaning friends and neighbors threatened call he show "Hoarders", I got large boxes and shipped the entire stash to my daughter who is showing early signs of the malady. Then I bought two felting needles, a foam pad and several balls of roving. 3 days and 10 teddy bears later I was feeling fine until I realized that they needed clothes and I have those darling knitted patterns. So far I have resisted but I can't hold on much longer. HELP!!!!


 Shame on you, Crystal. I pity the naked bears. I blush for them.


----------



## faitheliz (Sep 7, 2011)

You are not alone with this disease....I fought it for years,due to not knowing I was a lefthand yarn person. Then I found my stride and OM goodness I am so addicted to new yarns even when i have multiples awaiting to be finished.
My mom also sent her extraneous stash to me, eight boxes, which meant she had to get new yarn for her dwindling stash. Although she has claimed I am further into this illness than she ever was.....hmmmmmm


----------



## faitheliz (Sep 7, 2011)

PauletteB. said:


> From time to time I will put myself on a yarn diet. This usually happens when something big is coming like a wool festival or I am going on vacation and will be visiting the local yarn shops. For a few months before these things come up I go on the yarn diet so I am able to make purchases when these things happen.


I should try this! I will attempt a 12 step recover (hmm is that 12 new patterns or 12 new yarns or 12 new knitting needles- help  )


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

barbdpayne said:


> Oh yes. I like the idea of insurance paying for my knitting supplies. We need an insurance code number for this malady. I can feel it getting worse by the hour. I'm leaving on a long trip and my main criteria for my suitcase is my yarn and patterns. Help me, please...


Sry, barbdpayne. It would be a case of the blind leading the blind. :?


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Do all of you realize this topic has been going on since April 15?? I think we should start a new topic for June. Suggested title: "My undiagnosed illness--Part II"


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Do all of you realize this topic has been going on since April 15?? I think we should start a new topic for June. Suggested title: "My undiagnosed illness--Part II"


it's just going good, wait and see first. might lose a few along the way.


----------



## Marti in Oceanside (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm new here - a beginner - don't know all the lingo - would someone please tell me - what is a WIP?


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

work-in-progress i think- can someone varify this ?


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Viddie said:


> work-in-progress i think- can someone varify this ?


yes it is WIP "workS in Progress" or unfinished knitting projects--does anyone have less than two?


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

by the way Marti= welcome to the site- a nice place to spend time- you will find that becoming a LOT of time, it's addictive, but the only kind to have !!


----------



## Marti in Oceanside (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks - I have 3 WIP's and so many plans for new ones I want to start - when I retired I finished several projects and vowed to never start a new project until I finish the current one. So, you can see how that is working! Can't wait for the "new" topic!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

New topic idea -- now that we are diagnosed? Now what? 

KA meetings?


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I've suffered with this disease for years. Eventually you will learn to cope, just as I have. sigh......


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I am coping. Have a new baby blanket started. Need it done by the ninth. I think I might make it if I dont get to bored by it.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Dreamfli said:



> I am coping. Have a new baby blanket started. Need it done by the ninth. I think I might make it if I dont get to bored by it.


And this is how WIP start. Get bored with one so I start another, next thing I know is that I have three or four or more going at once. I also crochet so there are usually 2-3 of easch going. No addiction here, right? LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Here's a video that shows just how addiction to knitting can get carried away...http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-74767-37.html


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Here's a video that shows just how addiction to knitting can get carried away...http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-74767-37.html


Cannot open the link


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a video that shows just how addiction to knitting can get carried away...http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-74767-37.html
> ...


Sorry about that a little crazy this morning--you'll love this film clip called "The Last Knit".


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

ah yes, i have a few of the same symptons. i however love to start and finish the pattern. i just have a whole lotta projects that need sewing up afterwards. i wonder if i could pay someone to do that?! lol.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> ah yes, i have a few of the same symptons. i however love to start and finish the pattern. i just have a whole lotta projects that need sewing up afterwards. i wonder if i could pay someone to do that?! lol.


There are people who do that in my area. Maybe if you search or post an ad on Ravelry, check your LYSs or even here for someone close by who enjoys finishing knit projects for a comparable sum.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Here's a video that shows just how addiction to knitting can get carried away...http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-74767-37.html


sorry, wrong link try this:


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

One of the symptoms is that you think you may be the only person with the illness so you put all the WIPs away and try to ignore them. That is, until you're brave enough to own up. Then you find there are many other sufferers and I'm one of them. There was a time when my daughter had to drag me away from woolshop windows to prevent me going into the shop and buying yet more yarn.
I have WIPs dating back at least five years. The pattern has often gone missing so, if I decide that it's time to try to finish whatever it is, I have to resurect the design from the part I've already done. All too often, the person it was intended for has grown bigger than the garment so I have to say to the grandchildren 'Whoever it fits gets it'.


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> I have not seen my doctor about this. I don't intend to.
> 
> I have told no one about it until now. I know I have it. It is irreversible. Progressive. It has advanced to stage 4.
> 
> ...


AMEN to that! I live alone and my dog has been very tolerant, although there have been times when she expressed her displeasure at the growing WIP pile! LOL


----------



## ginawggw (Jun 3, 2012)

omg I have the same thing


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a video that shows just how addiction to knitting can get carried away...http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-74767-37.html
> ...


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

WARNING: It's highly contageous.


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

KnittingGran said:


> It has spread to the U.K.!


I'm another Brit. Are you sure we didn't have it first?


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I second the motion!!!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a confession. I have three rooms with alot of yarn stashed in. So what did I do last night? Spent more money on more yarn. My disease is totally out of control. Is there such a thing as remission? I need professional help I think. Got some nice wool and cotton yarns though.


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

Angelsmom1 said:


> I have a confession. I have three rooms with alot of yarn stashed in. So what did I do last night? Spent more money on more yarn. My disease is totally out of control. Is there such a thing as remission? I need professional help I think. Got some nice wool and cotton yarns though.


I sell yarn by mail order. 2 rooms are taken up with my stock of yarns. In another house across the road I have more stock yarn. I have leftovers from years of knitting and crochet in various suitcases, boxes and bags throughout the house. Where will it end?


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

For the love of St. Michael and St. Patrick. lol. Now I know what has been wrong with me for years. 

I just wish i could get the VA to fill a Yarn prescription. LOL

V/r,
Doogie


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

doogie said:


> For the love of St. Michael and St. Patrick. lol. Now I know what has been wrong with me for years.
> 
> I just wish i could get the VA to fill a Yarn prescription. LOL
> 
> ...


No such luck. As we are often told, we have to pay for our pleasures. Doctors just don't have any idea of suitable therapy.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

DenzelsMa said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a confession. I have three rooms with alot of yarn stashed in. So what did I do last night? Spent more money on more yarn. My disease is totally out of control. Is there such a thing as remission? I need professional help I think. Got some nice wool and cotton yarns though.
> ...


I feel some better as now I feel like a light weight. I still have the illness though. I do alot of charity work and if you want to get rid of some scrap acrylic medium weight yarn. Just PM me. I'd be glad to take it off your hands and use it to make squares that will be made into blankets for women and children in shelters. I'm using up my scraps this way and a couple of other KP'ers have donated scraps yarn.So I may be ill, but my heart is in the right place.


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

Angelsmom1 said:


> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> > Angelsmom1 said:
> ...


Absotively, your heart couldn't be in a righter place.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Hummmm I bought a set of wooden circular needles yesterday!!! I already own 3 sets of the metal ones. lol I am soooooo addicted. I dream of finishing projects, gee do ya think I sleep knit., I do have sleep apnea!!!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

nannyberfa said:


> Hummmm I bought a set of wooden circular needles yesterday!!! I already own 3 sets of the metal ones. lol I am soooooo addicted. I dream of finishing projects, gee do ya think I sleep knit., I do have sleep apnea!!!


I get so relaxed that I actually fall asleep and keep on knitting. The only problem is, that I knit crazy things while asleep. So when I wake, I have alot of frogging to do. Need to learn how to knit in my sleep properly. LOL!


----------



## RIRN56 (Jun 7, 2012)

I have woolatosis. This disease makes you excited when you pass by wool, and it makes you buy tons of wool roving, too! Sometimes it makes me want to be a sheep!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

roflmao!


----------



## mmorris25 (Jan 20, 2011)

I've been diagnosed w/ this too.


----------



## mmorris25 (Jan 20, 2011)

My case seems to get worse in the Fall and Winter. All those wool yarns... For the yarns I really won't use, I give them to a Church for their Shawl Ministries.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

mmorris25 said:


> My case seems to get worse in the Fall and Winter. All those wool yarns... For the yarns I really won't use, I give them to a Church for their Shawl Ministries.


We may have this disease, but we have big hearts! I don't want to be cured, just need to learn moderation.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

LOL


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

ABSOLUTELY CATCHING. NO FEVER, THOUGH. You are safe.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

KEgan said:


> LOL


That's what I thought... moderation? Yeah, right!


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

Well, I guess we're going to have to go to YARNAHOLICS ANONYMOUS.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

MODERATION, What's THAT??? I have enough yarn to open 2 yarn stores.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

KEgan said:


> MODERATION, What's THAT??? I have enough yarn to open 2 yarn stores.


add mine and we could have 3 stores. By the way, love your avatar.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks. I have 11 cats!!!! Meow. ^..^. I do rescue.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

KEgan said:


> Thanks. I have 11 cats!!!! Meow. ^..^. I do rescue.


I knew you were a person with a heart, just didn't know how big. Wish I could do what you do on a larger scale. I only have 2 rescues right now. Had 4 at one time, but do to bad health have to keep it down to the 2 I have left. You get a "Atta Girl" . Keep up the good work.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Angelsmom1 said:


> KEgan said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. I have 11 cats!!!! Meow. ^..^. I do rescue.
> ...


By the way the feline equivelent of LOL is MOL, meow out loud.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you so much. I love you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Wood helps to not have to do moderation!! I can knit for hours.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

nannyberfa said:


> Wood helps to not have to do moderation!! I can knit for hours.


i've been told how relaxing knitting can be. But it puts me to sleep. No problem there. It's everything else, like yarn collecting, and same with patterns, needles, all aspects of crocheting and collecting all kinds of things for yarn and project storing etc. I know no boundaries. But I enjoy it all.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

When I started this thread I had no idea it would run to 40 pages! That is astounding. What is even more astounding is the absence with this disease we have. Most addicts are in such deep denial that their addiction upsets their loved ones.

Instead, it would seem that we have succeeded in putting "fun" back into the word "dysfunctional"! How great is that?


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

That is hilarious - you know I am sure I have it too - it is incurable - I dont want to be cured I LOVE IT!
tee hee ! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> When I started this thread I had no idea it would run to 40 pages! That is astounding. What is even more astounding is the absence with this disease we have. Most addicts are in such deep denial that their addiction upsets their loved ones.
> 
> Instead, it would seem that we have succeeded in putting "fun" back into the word "dysfunctional"! How great is that?


I've read a few threads where spouses, SO's do complain about our "collecting" but for the most part they realize that yarn work is a good thing


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

I DON'T want to be cured, either!!!! :lol:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

World Wide Knit In Public Day!!! Yahhh!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> World Wide Knit In Public Day!!! Yahhh!


has to be a large holiday. Yay, something to celebrate. Try to find a reason to celebrate every day.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Woopee! For us!!!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

nannyberfa said:


> Woopee! For us!!!


being here on KP is just another sign of our illness. My computer was down last week and I got so much yarnwork done. Spend way to much time here, but we are all in this together. What fun!


----------



## Mary Ellen Silver (Sep 29, 2011)

"World Wide Knit in Public Day" -- what is the correct date so I can put it on my 2013 calendar... I've knit in public all my life, but I've gotten a lot of raised eyebrow looks too.... 
even took it in to the delivery room --so I could knit a few stitches inbetween times


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Mary Ellen Silver said:


> "World Wide Knit in Public Day" -- what is the correct date so I can put it on my 2013 calendar... I've knit in public all my life, but I've gotten a lot of raised eyebrow looks too....
> even took it in to the delivery room --so I could knit a few stitches inbetween times


http://www.wwkipday.com/

http://www.ravelry.com/groups/wwkip-day


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

That is so cool. I was my hands were like the million dollar man! That way I could knit and crochet my gifts in record time.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

It must be a virus spread by this forum!


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

ok, I only had contact with 1 knitter and I have contracted the disease in its deadliest form! I had gotten rid of all of my crochet yarn except for 2 skeins because I could not crochet due to arthritis, I met Mary last December in Joannes and talked about innocuous beading, who knew she would teach me how to knit???? Ii was never interested before, now I have 7 bins of yarn in my computer room, have done 3 pairs of socks, a shawl, a felted purse and have several WIPs... I wake up in the middle of the night to knit "a little more"... if this disease is fatal, I am goin` down happy


----------



## ginawggw (Jun 3, 2012)

omg that dedication. Good for you


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

lol dachsmom!!!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I know knitters who haven't been able to go INTO their closets for YEARS. I haven't reached that stage yet [Not enough $$]; but hope springs eternal... :?


Cindylynn said:


> Got it too! So what do we do now that we've come out of the closet? Form a support group?? Oh wait! That's what this is, isn't it! Lol!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh dear!!! I cant go into my closet! Another sypmtom!! lol


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Addiction or whatever you call it--This one is a GOOOD one!

I met another knitter at an estate sale yesterday who also is on Ravelry and here at KP. We, of course, had to discuss what projects we were working on and all other related topics. Small world. Big addiction.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

lol cool


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Kathie said:


> Fortunately it isn't fatal and is know to prevent mental illness. It is however, habit forming and contagious. People with this illness are known to spend many hours looking at knitting patterns and yarn ignoring other responsibilities. There is no cure.


Uh-oh! looks like we have an epidemic, who needs a cure anyway?


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Addiction or whatever you call it--This one is a GOOOD one!
> 
> I met another knitter at an estate sale yesterday who also is on Ravelry and here at KP. We, of course, had to discuss what projects we were working on and all other related topics. Small world. Big addiction.


It's a world wide epidemic.LOL


----------



## jans strands (Jul 28, 2012)

That is too funny and too true. I have the same illness!! Now then maybe you can give me an idea of what would be good to make for a charity? I have made so many "scrubbies" and my fingers are almost raw. Any good suggestions?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

lots of initiative

no finishiative


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

jans strands said:


> That is too funny and too true. I have the same illness!! Now then maybe you can give me an idea of what would be good to make for a charity? I have made so many "scrubbies" and my fingers are almost raw. Any good suggestions?


If you start a thread/topic asking for charity ideas, I'm sure you'll get lots of ideas to pick and choose from.Lots of us are involved in charity work. I make 8x8 squares for redravin then go to make blankets for women and children in domestic violence shelters. There is a deadline coming up.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey Jans why donate them to a group that is having a bake sale or something like that. Then your "undiagnosed illness" will have benefited someone and you can "wear" your fingers to the bone. lolol


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I have not seen my doctor about this. I don't intend to.
> 
> I have told no one about it until now. I know I have it. It is irreversible. Progressive. It has advanced to stage 4.
> 
> ...


OH you are so wonderful! I have the same disease!! It is a great thing to have isn't it? at least we are not bored!!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

mollyannhad said:


> Ann DeGray said:
> 
> 
> > I have not seen my doctor about this. I don't intend to.
> ...


And the diease progresses. Yet we are blissfully unaware....can one breathe when one is smothered by sot, fluffy, fibers? We shall seeeeeeeeee........


----------



## Viking-knits (May 16, 2012)

I was at the doctors and he told me to do something " sporty "
I asked him.." Like what ???"
" Never mind what" he said " as long as it has to do with sports "
I didn't hassitate to follow his advise. I went right from his office into my LYS and bought some sport yarn for socks


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Viking-knits said:


> I was at the doctors and he told me to do something " sporty "
> I asked him.." Like what ???"
> " Never mind what" he said " as long as it has to do with sports "
> I didn't hassitate to follow his advise. I went right from his office into my LYS and bought some sport yarn for socks


that is a good one! lol!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

OMG!! thank you so much.. now I know what is wrong with me, I will have to relay this info to my doc, even tho' I feel he will be an enabler....

Mine is a little different, I have my 'stuff' in totes, huge plastic jars from the Dollar Tree with a hole drilled in the top to pull my yarn out of with ease and a pattern tucked in beside the yarn. This odd tote/large bottle syndrome is a result of my Chinese Crested hairless dogs that think they MUST be involved with my every move, especially my service dog (she makes working with pointy sticks difficult at times due to her preferred 'perch'-my hip!) So in order to protect my yarny fixes for my disease, I have no choice but to keep them encased in hard plastic...hmmmm I wonder if they would leave me alone to knit if they had knitted clothes??? it is an idea, worth a try at least.

Does anyone know what stage you are in with this disease when you are ocd about collecting patterns, yarn and needles??? not a lot of wip's yet just a few. (keep in mind I am an old 'hooker' but fairly new to the pointy sticks and have fallen in love with them. My hooks are in a special 'container' to keep them all together.. 

sigh... will check in for more advice in a day or so...must work on my stash.


----------



## Sassynana (May 1, 2012)

tricotmonique said:


> I think that knitters should have their own nursing home with rocking chairs, lovely garden, books on tape, plenty of music, a yoga/tai chi room, massage room, manicure/pedicure, lots of wine/smoothies, ice cream, plenty of fresh fruits, and a huge communal stash of yarn, needles, magazines, knitting books.
> Location: no need to be near a yarn store as we will have a huge stash. Although we could have a monthly excursion to one of them.


What more could any of us disease-ridden, beautiful, talented, multi-tasking lovers of yarn ask??? My vote is to get one started as soon as yesterday!!

What pure fun this is!! Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

I too am afflicted with this disease, along with my sis. We only one time came out of craft store without purchase, but we went to another store even though the car acted up. Thought about going home rather than the store but I guess stage 4 really had a hold on us, and made up for not purchasing anything earlier.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

my cupboard is bare but i cant wait till payday to buy ,,not food...yarn....ha ha ha


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

but I am knittiing as fast as i can..feeling better... on antibiotic... have tummy problems and ate something i shouldn't have..so been feeling rough..didn't stop my wip but couldn't go very fast....and had to take naps....but on the mend now......


----------



## ms. dotsy (Feb 22, 2012)

Viking-knits said:


> I was at the doctors and he told me to do something " sporty "
> I asked him.." Like what ???"
> " Never mind what" he said " as long as it has to do with sports "
> I didn't hassitate to follow his advise. I went right from his office into my LYS and bought some sport yarn for socks


Lol!!! I knew you were going to say that!!! BOAL!!!


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

Viking ..thanks for my laugh today at least you were following doctors orders...


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

I thought perhaps it was a sign if my advanced age, so I am glad to know I am not alone with my malady. It is safe to say we are blissful in our state, altho I am sure it will take a long time, if indeed ever, to abate. Eventually, of course......Some days it bothers me more than others.


----------



## ms. dotsy (Feb 22, 2012)

I actually saw myself heading towards stage 4. Then I started saving patterns to a folder in my email box and clearing up the ones I have purchased and printed in to a neat box. Then I have challenged myself not to purchase any more yarn till I have sorted every set I have and pinned a pattern to them, with a logical sequence of time to work on them. By that I mean I have started planning Christmas gifts, birthday gifts etc. I am even planning a holiday needle craft gifts party for all those ladies who have admired my handwork.

So I am pretty much on track to containing this disease. Now of course since it's the end of summer I am hoping to find a few sales on the lt. wt summer yarns. On a budget of course.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Could always ball them up and play catch with some one while your resting in a chair or bed for that matter. LOL Hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## Mary Ellen Silver (Sep 29, 2011)

Please will somebody help me find the Hannukah Sock pattern. Those are so exciting!!!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

lol I love this diease


----------

